# IUI & IUI Turned IVF GIRLS BFP PART 23



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home lovely ones!

     

H xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies      
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06

Bumps             

Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD
Sarahx - EDD


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick hello from me.
Had a fab weekend campling, Thomas loved being outside and went to sleep despite it being light and loads of kids still running around. We are off to Scotland for a week on Saturday and then to stay with my sister for a few days as she's just moved. She rang tonight to offer to babysit so DH and I can go for a meal. We don't have any family near us so will only be 3rd time me and DH have been out by ourselves!!!!!!!

Charlie - I thought you were on holiday in Norfolk, do you actually live there...wished I had known!! we stayed in Gissing for a few days. 

Billie - I am always off on a Friday so if you fancy meeting up let me know. Be great to meet you and Abi.

Minkey - challenge is onto see who has worlds laziest baby!!!

Big hugs to everyone else...know I keep promising personals...will do one day I promise but what with Mummying, working and running there isn't much spare time...roll on 2nd October (day after Great North Run!)

Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

NL - We live in Sunny Suffolk so not a million miles from Norfolk. It isn't displayed on my left hand profile but is if you click on my name. We were on hols for a few days in norfolk, we stayed near Fakenham. Have a top time in Scotland. Glad you had a good camping time away - what a good boy you have!

Sarah - how was pee stick today? so hope it was stronger! I'd call GP or pharmacist re: Nurafen to get advise, sure it is fine lovey.

Candy - friend's bub who was born jsut after J is walking! Top boy! How are you all?

Oink - that is lovely hun! How are you doing? You back at work? Are you all Ok?

Doods - glad you got an answer. Very sorry it wasn't the one you wanted. best they look after you properly though. You don't want to be in a bad situation physically when you have lil one to look after. Are you a bit disappointed or are you Ok about it? How are you doing? Oh how cool to have a sexy number - go strut your funky bump lovey! have a fab time at the wedding. 
How is bumpage now is it not feeling so small, even though tent dress is too big?

Oh minkey you are so good with the list! thanx. So how are you all? All resolved with BIL and bubs items? What you all doing for weekend?

Hello to Moomin, Shazia, Sarah, Candy, TomsMummy, Billie, Elly, Miss Jules, Louby, Oink, Pal and Fone plus anyone I've missed sorry!

Have a top weekend all - what are you up to ?! 
I'm painting the lounge this weekend - coorr so exciting!   !! 
Love to all mummies, 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the new list Minkey

We have had a very busy week, Zoo Monday, Kim & Calebs Tuesday, Warwick castle, stratford & butterfly farem Wednesday, Thursday J's MMR and Friday to the seaside, Kim had reccomended a lovely beach, but my dad wanted us to go to Portsmouth (Where were you Moomin  ) so we went to the aquarium, which Jacob loved and I loved the arcades, taught Jacob to put 2p's in the slot machines (Teach them young I say) ... spent ages trying to knock off one of the little gifts that sat on top of the 2p's as was perfect for Kim, the other was perfect for Satrr, but had to give to my nephew as only fair 

Hope everyone is well and its not been raining too hard 

Hope the painting is going well Charlie.

Hope you have a fab time in Scotland NL and enjoy that meal, I have parents very close and we have only been out 3times too, must make more of an effort as I do feel our relationship is a bit pants at the mo, infact thing I will log of and go and spend some hubby time while J is sleeping.

Love to all not mentioned as not read the other thread Cx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the new list Minkey.

You have had a busy week Candy. 

Charlie - how's the painting going? I've been stripping wallpaper in preparation for a builder coming around tomorrow to give ma a quote.

I suppose I should start getting my rear into gear next week in preparation for school starting after the bank holiday. After six weeks off I'm dreading going back as I'm so much bigger now and everything tires me out. Hopefully I'll make it to half term before I have to go off for maternity leave. The longer I can stay at work, the longer I can have off after the terrible two arrive. It'll be great to see the kid's reactions when they come back as some of them didn't really take on board that I was pregnant before the hols, there's no hiding it now. I've got my detailled scan tomorrow and I am dreading it. Everything is going too well and I'm not used to that so I'm sure something awful is going to show up.

Love and hugs to all I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - my you have been busy! Glad you had some fun times, sounds cool. Did you spend some time with Mr Candy? You should take advantage of the parents being close and have some you time   You guys Ok though?
J OK? Still running around and enjoying his legs? Any reaction to MMR or all Ok for now?

Sam - Oh hun not long till you are back. I Used to work in a school (for 7yrs) and remember that feeling of - oh no I gotta go back! It isn't easy is it? What age do you teach? Glad the paper stripping is sorted, has it gone OK? Exciting getting the builder to do stuff, what are you having done?
Anomaly scan is bound to be find hun. Please try not to worry - I know it is rich for me to talk having had things not go to plan - BUT i am a major exception from the rule hun. MOST peoples are totally fine and all is tickitdeeboo with bubsies. What time is the scan? Pleae let us know how you get on lots of    for you - not that you'll need um  !

Painting went well yesterday all emulsion complete (using ECOS non-toxic paints) but today I started off sanding and stood up to a big pain in my back so had to rest it for the rest of the day. DH is carrying on bless him! Him with Arthritis and MS and a majorly fragile back plus me 30wks pregnant and with back pain we are a right pair  ! Hope this back clears nice and quickly as we have planned to  paint the kitchen next weekend!
I am taking advantage of the Mothercare 10% off and buying the buggy and a few bits today (offer runs out today) scary but gotta be done as it is quite a bit of dosh off. Ohhhhh it feels scary to buy big things - must be really having a baby then! Weeeheee oh my! Excuse me had a moment there. It just is not sinking in that this one is coming in a few weeks time - pinch me someone!  

Hope you have all been enjoying a good weekend.

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Charlie - Did you get your buggy? Which one did you go for? It is so nice when you have those moments where it just hits you that you are indeed pregnant and can look forward to meeting your little one and it must be even more amazing after all you have been through. Hope the painting went well. Kitchen next - are you getting your nesting instinct by any chance?

We were going to do the nursery next weekend but actually I think DP might start it tonight as he seems to have got the nesting instinct, he is so impressionable  . I even found him cleaning last weekend without any bribery or threats   .

The wedding was lovely and my sexy 'little' number was a hit. My midwife told me that I am very neat which explains why the tent and 3 pairs of maternity trousers I bought off ebay are still huge   but I love my little bump. I think I will miss being pregnant after bubs arrives and especially the little kicks and wriggles.

I was quite gutted about the C-Section decision, but I am getting used to the idea now and at least it means we can plan things around the date (e.g. my mum and sister coming down from Scotland to see the little one).

Candy - sounds like you and J had a lovely week. I hope you had some nice quality time with DH at the weekend too.

Sam - Hope the scan went well hon and you got to see your lovely twinnies. Did you find out if they are pink or blue?

NL - hope you are having a lovely time in Scotland.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

D x


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there

I had my first DIUI on the 31st July.. I cannot believe that I have tested positive!  my first scan is the 12th September and I am praying I get there safely! From being on here I thought that a positive test would be confirmed either by the clinic or GPs blood test to check the HCG levels!! My clinic don't do any blood tests so I have nothing to confirm other than the pee sticks.. it all feels so weird. I'm not sure its actually happening. 

I read a statistic that 50% of first pregnancies end in miscarriage!! this is my first so are the odds really that bad? 

The only symptom I have had other than no period is tender and heavy breasts. Although, they seem to be getting much less painful. I wish I knew what level of HCG I have as this could be reassuring if it is strong!! I have cramps today  which is pretty scary!! 

Please please send me your advice ! I am delighted and scared beyond belief! 

Sarahx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Sarah, first of all HUGE congrats on your BFP. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I didn't have any other than general PMT like feeling so I was determined I wasn't pg, it's all normal and natural. I'm having twins so am supposed to get double the symptoms due to double the hormaones. I didn't get a day of morning sickness, though I made up with it later with heartburn. The symptoms will come, they may just take a while. You do feel a little in limbo between the pee stick result and your first scan. So don't fret. We're all here when and if you need us. Where did you read the 50% fact, I've never heard of that and I'm sure that you'd hear of more first time pregnancies ending in miscarriage with family and friends. Maybe it takes into account of those pregnancies that end without people knowing that they were ever pregnant?

Charlie - Thanks for the kind words. Thankfully the scan went brilliantly. Two very healthy babies, already fighting. Both measure at average of above average so they look like they'll be a couple of bloaters. No wonder I'm stretching outwards so fast. I'm 21 weeks, measuring at 30. I teach year four and five in a special school, hence me added concern over the anomaly scan. Fortunately I have a great boss. There are two of us waddling right now, due within a fortnight so we've been given a class to share this half term so we'll be doing lots of paperwork but will only be with the kids half the time. We also only have 5 children in the class, with a nursery nurse and a teaching assistant. He wants to do everything he can to keep us both at work for as long as poss so that we can have more maternity leave after the bubs have arrived. It's also a great help to me that he and his wife went through three IUI cycles so was so understanding with my appointments. He was 1 of only 2 people at work who knew. Glad the painting went well for you. It sounds similar to my house. I'm on my own so my mum has insisted on helping me, especially when stripping the bits of paper that are too high to reach. The prob being that she has severe osteoporosis, with collapsed/crushed vertebrae, and vertigo. So between us we're getting there. As for it seeming real - I'm sure those labour pains will make it seem all too real when the time comes. What did you get from Mothercare?

Doods - What are you going for in the nursery, any theme? Lucky you for having a neat bump. I'm outgrowing some maternity clothes. I've only put 17 pounds on so far though so I'm quite happy with that, I wasn't small to begin with. Glad the wedding went well and that you got to wear your sexy little number, those were the days!

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry i'm so far behind Again !!!!!   

Will settle to just send     &     to all 

Hopefully will be back on later 
Looby xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Doods - sounds like you are a very glamourous pregant lady, just the sort I aspired to be but my huge babies and appetite thought differently whileI was pregnant!  Great to hear that you're blooming though and coming to terms with the section - it will be good to be able to plan rather than not knowing how, when etc.

Sarah - congrats on your BFP!  The first few weeks are terrifying, especially after tx because you suddenly feel abandoned by your clinic and the gp's aren't really bothered until 12 weeks.  I think we all worry far more than people who conceive easily as we've gone on such a journey to get there and are always looking for the next obstacle.  Somehow you have to just trust your body to know what it is doing and 12th Sep will be here soon for you    I also didn't have symptoms early on.

Sam - congrats on your scan - great pics!! So glad you have a supportive boss too, that will make such a difference.  Sounds like you are growing some big bruisers! I measured big all along too and had 2 whoppers - 7lb10 and 6 1/2lbs at 36 weeks. Not that I'm trying to scare you and you've not put much weight on by the sounds of it.  Have you found out the sex or are you having 2 surprises?

Charlie - hows the decorating going? Hope you and dh aren't overdoing it now or we'll send round the     How exciting doing the shopping - makes it all seem more real.  It didn't sink in with me until about a week before when I was prewashing some tiny vests and babygrows and hanging them on MY washing line and I just went AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGHHHH!

Candy - really you put us all to shame with all your activities - makes me exhausted just reading it!

Northern - have a lovely time camping and hope you get to enjoy your night out with dh.

Oliver has been injured this morning, hit his head on the corner of the table while I was at work so MIL had to take him to the docs to get it dressed and some butterfly stitches put on.     Poor baby, he was very brave and hardly cried though.  Robin is apparently trying to pick the dressing off  
got to run
xxx Kirsty


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all you lovies,

Sarah -       !!
What fab news! Well done you! So how are you feeling? I never got blood tests either and pee sticks are just the ticket to send you a bit doolally some days too aren't they? I will send the  round though if you do get obsessed - what out  
I don't know of a 50% of first preg ending in MC stat either from my many years of reading and obsessing about TTC and pregnancy the stats I've seen are that up to a 3rd of all pregnancies end in a miscarrige - whether first, second or more. Can you relax and try to focus on the 70% plus that go full term? If you are a stats person then also worth focucssing on the heartbeat found early on meaning you have a 95-97% chance of going full term - that scan is only a few weeks away (less than one cycle would have been). 
It is real nasty that once PG the one thing you have fought to get to means a whole new game of worry and risk starts off isn't it? But I'm really sure you will soon be at the scan date and all will be good with lil one/s.    
I had cramps too while she was nustling in there and implanting, it does seem to be very common but feels like AF pains doesn't it? I freaked some days (especially as i had a early mc before) but tried to focus on why it was happening. 
As 'going it alone'/sam has said, we are here for you and will help in anyway so fire and worries and concerns or questions at us and we'll try to help if we can.

Sam - Oh hun, your poor mummy - she sounds like a saint to be helping you out through all the pain she must be in, bless her. Did she help lots and is it all looking good now? Has she survived to tell the tale too? My hubbie has a couple of damaged vertebae - nasty isn't it? To have vertigo too your poorly mummy, my Dad had that after a small stroke in his ear, it is very unpleasant isn't it?
So pleased that the scan went well and you have two chubbers in there! Playing as well what a wodnerful sight that must have been! My you must feel te pressure if you are measuring 30wks, that is exhausting for you.
What a lovely boss you have! Top and rewarding job too? Sounds like you are being well looked after, nice to have a good team around you and fantastic support for TX and now in your pregnancy.

Doods - Send your DP round now! You got him well trained - good on ya! Mine is good really, he has his moments but on the whole is a top boy so mustn't grumble! Glad you had a great time at the wedding and neat bump got lots of attention from sexy number showing it off. I just got told how I am still small from behind that they foget I am pg until i turn around - bless! They can keep that up - I love um!
Got a Bugaboo on the way to us from a mixture of Mothercare & John Lewis (to get colour I wanted i got the tailored fabric from JL) so I got £70 off it in all. MIL is paying for remainder of ickle inheritance money from my Nana we have saved away for 5 yrs for this purpose! So we are very excited and cannot believe we are getting one. Pinch myself again!
Have you all seen the John Lewis code in Pregnancy Chitchat? £20 off if you order £50 incl P&P? Oh we love a bargain!
So has much of the house gotten sorted? Are you feeling settled? 
As we have a bit of a preterm thing in the family I am just making sure I don't get caught out if I can help it! I'm playing with Sods Law so that it means I go over 40wks! Do you think it will work? I can but try!
Oh glad the C section is sinking in more. You can plan so much better hun so there are some positives to it. It will go well I am sure and you have some time to put in any requests for how you want it to be handled - bubs on bare skin when born, slow exit for bubs, screen brought down when bubs taken out, told sex of bubs first or allowed to see it and not be told etc etc, OR just go with the flow, can't you? Best you are looked after well and bubs is safe.

Candy - Hope you and J man are good.

Looby - how are you all?

My back is still a bit sore - i should learn really! But DH let me back in the office today as I am improving. Going to wander up to the library in a mo to stretch it out.

Hope you are all good! Love to you all, Charlie xxx

*PS - just seen your post, Kirsty.*
Poorly Oliver, is he Ok? Oh my Robin you are nasty! leave ya bro alone. 
You OK? How is life?
I think you are right, it will start to sink in a few days before I give birth or as i am! It does feel strange doesn't it?
Mmmm I got a ticking off from my friend and MIL too - i have a hsitory of back issues so got told to put myslef first and ask for help, not to put Dh first and all that. Feel very naughty now - opps sorry!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya,

Kirsty - your poor wee brave boy. Glad he is ok though. Your MIL must have had a bit of a fright too. I'm not sure about being the glam pg lady, but I thought I should make the effort  . Spend most of the time in joggers and on our camping holiday had to wear DPs very baggy pyjama bottoms so that I was decent when I made my early morning waddles to the toilet block!

Sarah - Welcome hon. Just take it a step at a time and try not to stress too much hon. You have passed the first hurdle. I had cramps early on too and I know how worrying it is but hopefully it is just bubs settling in.

Sam - Glad the scan went well hon and your little bundles are not so little! Your mum is a star and it's lovely that you have her to help out. We are doing an outdoorsy farmyard theme in the nursery with rolling hills and blue sky and some little farm animals to keep bubs entertained. What are you going for?

Charlie - Sounds like a good saving on your buggy. I know what you mean about getting the right colours. i saw a Maxi'Cosi car seat in light blue in Toys R US and fell in love with it but then found that it wasn't available on any of the cheaper web sites so had to pay extra. ho hum. Dp and I have an appointment with our community midwife next week to discuss the birth but I'm not sure what help she will be as she seems a bit useless. I'm sure the hospital will be sick of my demands as I don't want to have a screen up at all and I might wan't to cut the cord (DP is not sure if he wants to).   If I have to have a C-section then I'm not going to make it too easy for them   .

Louby - Good to see you hon.

Big Hello to all the other bladies, bumps and babes.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Doods - Ur my kinda lady! Don't make it easy for them - this is your birth and you deserve it your way as much as possible! You waited a long time for this so get what you want. Go girl!  

Glad you are getting nursery sorted, sounds wonderful and buggy all planned - fab! Bet that feels good?

I do hope midwife helps a bit. You got a ward tour soon? You still doing that if you have a C section, so you know where you'll be for postnatal? We had ours last week (bit emotional but glad I've done it early).

Take it easy all!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

just wanted to give a little background on me as I hope to be spending many an hour on here over the next 8 mths!! ( I get shivers just writing that! ) 
I am Irish and moved over from Dublin, well just outside 5 years ago to be with my partner and see some different things!! ahem ! I am living in Devon! 
anyway, I'm an office manager , part timer! but am also studying a french diploma as I'd love to move to france one day! I am also a bit of an artist and would love time off to paint and make a mess!!

We were devastated a year and a half ago when 2 sperm samples came back with nothing! God that time was bad! We have been on the treadmill ever since. We got over the donor thing pretty quick, my DH is just very kind , loving man who will be a great dad no matter.. but as you know the main wound could never really heal. I felt depressed, sad , inferior, a failure ( funny, I know as my health was fine ), basically, didn;t want to get out of bed very often.. I struggled on and here I am....

thank you so much for all your words of encouragement, I need all the reassurance I can get right now- I am terrified.. !! it is so weird as i had always planned this lovely celebratory meal where we would discuss our future family.... but we are almost too nervous to mention it!! My DH is really lovely and tries to be as reassuring as he can though he is obviously a bit nervous too... 
I am probably being silly but I almost wish I could get some symptoms to make it real... I might be regretting that statement in a month or two!! I do feel like I've been left to drift by the clinic.. I know this is the procedure so will just have to put up with it..  
I am sure I have all the textbook worries, the worst for me has got to be the 'missed miscarriage' where you would only tell things have failed at a scan,, I guess not finding a heartbeat!



anyway, thanks again for your posts!! be in touch...   
sarahx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry for the distressing time you have had finding DH had no sperm, that must have been a dark and very difficult time for you both emotionally - one I can only begin to comprehend. I think that the fact that you have found your way out of that dark space and followed the Donor path shows your incredible strength and already proves to yourselves what fabulous parents you both will be. 
Hang on in there and rant at us if you need to. Waiting for that scan is very scary but it will come sooner than you think I'm sure. Then you can beathe the sigh of relief that bit is over and onwards you will travel.
This lil one is with you now and that is worth every celebration because the odds are very high that he or she is here to stay, try to enjoy what you can of these early mummy moments. We can all sympathise though that it is so very hard to do this - look at some of us we are still not believing it!  

Keep strong and keep positive hun  

Thanks for sharing your backround with us. We look forward to geting to know you better over the next few months. When you know your due date let Minkey know so she can put you on the list and don't forget that Claire keeps the Hall of Fame going over in main IUI too as you may want to be listed in there too. Celebrate this BFP!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening All,

Finally got a bit of time to do a decent post!

Sarahx - huge congratulations to you again on your BFP!! I have added you to the list on the front page & let me have your EDD when you know it.  I can fully understand all your worries, I guess we have all been there in one way or another.  Please don;t worry about a lack of symptoms, everyone is different.  I had none at all except period pain like cramps until 6 weeks when morning sickness hit me with avengence & boy did I wish I had stopped wishing for symptoms then!!  Best of luck for your scan - it is horrible having to wait, the waiting seems neverending, I remember.  I am sure everything will be absolutely fine - keep calm! x

NL - glad to hear that camping was a success - what did you do with yourselves when Thomas went to bed?  Interested to know as we may consider going ourselves.  Glad to hear that you are taking your sisters offer of going out - we have joined a babysitting agency called www.Sitters.com & since then there has been no stopping us!  We really enjoy having some "us" time every now & then.

Candy - hope Jacobs MMR went OK & that he didn't cry too much x

Going it alone - FAB news about the scan hun, what a couple of little tricksters you are going to have!  What a lovely kind boss you have, he/she sounds fab & also what a great Mum to help with the decorating!

Doods - hope you are OK with the c-section decision - you will be fine I promise, it really is a very positive experience, a nice nurse stayed up the head end with me & DH the whole time talking me through what they were doing, I did have a screen (far too squeamish I'm afraid!) but not sure I would have seen anything over my huge bump anyway   - it helped to take away the realisation that I was lying naked on a table with a room full of men    .  One real plus I found was that because I was fresh that day I had alot more stamina to look after Agatha than some of the poor Mum's who had been through a long labour & were already exhausted x

Charlie - oohh you will LURVE the Bugaboo!  I have one & it is absolutely fab!  What colour did you get?? I am so excited for you!

Looby - hello!

Morgan - Poor Oli has he recovered from his accident x

Guess what - AGATHA TOOK FIVE STEPS - I thought this day would never come!!! At the grand old age of nearly 19 months she decides to try walking        I am so proud!

Hope everyone else is well,

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Minkey!

Go Agatha, go girl, go girl !

         

Top news on her taking those steps - knew she wouldn't be long. She must have just thought now is the time and went for it! You must be so proud!?

Your babysitting thing sounds top, I'm off to have a look at the website. Camping sounds like a fab idea, where are you thinking of going?
You busy this week with new walking girlie?

I've gone for dark grey base with Sand tailored fabric. A bit understated and oh we're designers don't you know but I don't think DH would go for pushing a pink one around and that was my only other choice really   I am so blooming chuffed though - MIL was insistant that I realy did consider getting one, cos she loves it too! Bless! 

Love To You All, Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning girls - I have bravely entered the funny faces competition so you've got to vote for me 
so I don't feel like a complete spoon!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65841.0.html
Not that I spend all my time at work messing about with camera effects on the computer - my colleagues started it for someone's leaving card  

Cahrlie - ooooh bugaboo sounds fab - they look so cool, just a shame they don't do tem for twinnies.

Minkey - yay Agatha! Clever girl!!  

Sarah - nice to hear your story, it's been a big journey and you'll get used to all the worrying, promise  Symptoms or no symptoms doesn't mean anything (I didn't get any for weeks and weeks) so try not to get too anxious.
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie - Sand colour sounds fab, I have got the navy one (in the days when it was the Frog & you could only get one colour, not two tone!)

Morgan - OMG that is scary - I have voted for you!!!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening All,

Thought i would post whilst madam is asleep and Dh is downstairs making fish finger sandwiches 

Sarah - Welcome aboard  I too wished for symptoms   and wished i hadnt. Morning sickness kicked in at 6 weeks and last throughout pg  Before i came on this site i hadnt ever heard of a missed m/c - i dont think they are that commom, its just that being a part of a site like this we hear more about them ( does that make any sense  )

Charlie -   SIT DOWN & REST     xxxx Just think only 63 days to go  

Sam - Pleased work are being so supportive and giving extra help - try and get some rest now - you dont get any afterwards 

Minkey  have you had your bugaboo since agatha was born ?? or did you buy it as a second one ??    to Agatha - whose a clever girl xxx

Morgan - I saw your picture and voted this morning - tried to go back on again but they only let you vote once      to Oli

NL   how do you fit it all in - Hope you had a lovely break. October will be here before you know it 

Elly - Not heard from you in a while - you okay ??

Billie -   to you & abi - how are you ??

Candy - Glad you & J have been out and about lots - had to laugh at the slot machines   

Oops best go tea is ready 
Love to Doods, Tomsmummy, Vil & Moosey, Oink  , Moomin, 36, Pw and anyone i've forgotten 
Looby xxx
[br]: 23/08/06, 19:38Morning Girls

I'm no good with links - but wanted to point you towards 
Cathy's sad news on the twins board - just cant believe it

   

Looby xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66088.0.html


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

What awful news.....

Just wanted to pop on to wish everyone a good long weekend.  We have more gardening planned, we are trying to get a few jobs done with a view to selling the house early next year - you know all those little jobs that you never get round to doing until it's too late  

Looby - yes we have had the Bugaboo since Agatha was born & I love it!  I have just recently bought a Quinny Zapp as well though so the Bugaboo lives in the car for out & about & the Quinny in my kitchen if we are just walking to the shops etc.

Anyway everyone, have a good one!

Minkey & Agatha (who has taken NO more steps since I posted!!)


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

HI all

Sorry I am not up on all your names yet! I am 5 weeks pregnant today!! yippee!

but of course I could never just be that relaxed about it all now could I? I did have breast tenderness for about a week but over the past week it has gone and I am now feeling completely normal..  no symptoms at all! Have any of you had the breast soreness just go? I am worried it is a bad sign, though I am trying to stay positive . I mean I know some people don't really get symptoms but what about having a symptom and it then going?  Sorry, ladies, I can't stop analysing at the moment!!

thanks again for all your kind wishes !  it really is so nice to read people being so positive! 

Have a great Bank Holiday all!!

Sarah


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Looby - thanks for the link. What devastating news.
Hope you have a great weekend hun.

Minkey - she will soon be running around like a right trooper hun. Didn't jacob take a brake from walking the first time too? She'll remember how fab it was to do those few steps! Oh the bugaboo frog is fab too! I think i have the base delivered today - should be at a neighbours when i get home and the fabric will be with us Wednesday, so exciting! Have a great weekend.

Sarah - no symptoms and for them to come and go is perfectly normal. Relax and enjoy the weekend, take it easy and count those days off!  

Love to you all have a fab one!

I'm gonna do low level painting in the kitchen - banned from high level things after back pain last weekend. Physio sorted me out though as I'd twisted my sacrum so they gave it a twist and have some exercises to do then back in 2 weeks - good ole NHS has some + points!  Dh is gonna be working most of the weekend as clients have landed a nice one on him   Off to see my sis tomorow eve and baby sit fairy-god-daughter (get in some practice) so they can have a drinkiepoos or two. She is getting a big chubber now, does not look a preterm bubs at all! Bless!
Dh got on well at MS appointment - officially in remission at mo. Needs to get incident checked out further from the other month as it can be an issue if left untreated so more tests for that. Another MRI Brain scan pre Xmas then back to see consultant by Easter ish. Told him his +ve attitude is fab but he needs to still take onboard that he has MS and make a few changes to his daily work and life pattern but otherwise keep up the good work of a great attitude, nutrition, lifestyle - ha ha that means no more booze for some time longer for him then    ha ha. Oh Poor boy  ! Worth it to stay relapse free though me thinks. So a good appointment had really. We just got to keep adjusting to life as it is with MS and get on with a few changes to our way of life.


Have a good one all you lovely ladies, bubs and bumps!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Been shocked by the the news, thanks for letting us know Louby, Cathy if you check in on us, you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Sarah, personally I didn't have it the breast soreness go, but I believe it is common everyone is so different, its impossible to not analayise, but try not to worry sending you lots of sticky vibes, do you have a 1st scan booked soon ?

Ouch your poor back Charlie, make sure you stick to the low level painting young lady ! .  Glad the appointment has you both looking positive.

Louby fish finger sandwiches, yucky yuck......  

Minkey enjoy the gardening, hope the weather holds off for you.

Morgan I just love that face, fingers crossed, I am not normally up to so much, just because my mummy and daddy had some time off  so made most of it, poor Olivers head how brave was he with the hardly any crying x

Not read back any further as its almost 2am, am up looking up additional ways to bring little J's fever down, hes so hot... what with the MMR Thursday, the discovery of another molar at the bottom (So thats 3 teeth pushing through now, 2 back ones) and an ear infection diagnosed today by the doctor, my little man isn't very well.

----------

Well DH came down to see why I was so long on the PC and I had to quickly cut and close this browser, couldn't have him catching me on FF hehe .... so just pasted now, just giving J his morning medicines, anyone would think I was killing him to watch, he fights me so much, do any of yours take medicione ok, I have to give by syringe as can't get anything in by spoon...........

This morning, I brought J down, now I always stand him up on the floor and say mummy going to check for dangers (I then pull stair gate and make sure we not left anything out over night and kitchen cupboards etc locked) but this morning, he wouldn't let me stand him down, you know when they cling to you, won't put feet down, so I held him back up and he points to the sofa and make thats urghhh noise, so I sat him down, he then points to telly lmfao.... so I sat next to him and then he pulls my top up for boob, he may not be able to speak, but boy does he know how to get his own way !

Ok I got to dash love to NL, Elly, Oink, Billy, Doods, VIL and all our wonderful mummies and mummies to be C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop - but Candy I just wanted to sympathise with the medicine problem - Agatha will not take anything, even from a syringe - so I spike her meals     - she has all her meds when needed in petit filous, works a treat!

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Candy - Myles and Jacob sound so similar!! He has always got his teeth in 4's and has had ear infections and tonsillitis too. I give calpol and brufen piggy backed with each other and then always have some sort of fruity freeze pops in the freezer.

Myles had a viral infection a few months ago and his temp was 40.9 before I took the thermometer out coz I didn't want to know if it was any higher!!! 

Ice cream helps too!

Charlie - Yeah!!! another bugaboo friend, we have the red frog and it is perfect for anything you could possibly need it for! We took it to France Skiing and it was really good, especially down the ski slope on the way home from my birthday meal out!   We go walking lots and it goes anywhere and it is excellent when out shopping, it zooms around the shops without any effort! We use the sleeping bag cozy toes when we go camping too so Myles stays really cozy!!

I'm not back at work yet, I'm seeing a counsellor attached to my GP to see if he can help me work things out! 

Myles has just gone to sleep so I now have to run around like a headless chicken doing everything before we have people for a meal later and where is Dh?? Watching the bl**dy football!!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry can't chat more but things won't get done while I am here!!

Take care all
Love
Oink X


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Candy - I Hope Jacob is better today poor love that is a lot for a small man to content with in one go. How is he? How are you, frazzled I expect is that the case? Can you try the minkey trick?
You made me  having to hide the FF from hubbie. he he!

Minkey -  you OK? How is your weekend? Hiding meds in Agatha's food made me  you got her sussed haven't you?!

Oink - great to hear from you. I'm glad you getting the counselling and that work is not a pressure you are having to put up with at the mo too. Fab! Myles' piccie is cool! How are you feeling hun? I do hope that you are OK, I think of you often and I'm here anytime hun. So what do you have planned for the Bank Hol Monday then? Up to much? Did Dh drag him self from the footie?
Oh Another bugaboo owner - that is marvellous, gla dI've made the right decision and I feel very at home with you fellow bugaboo ladies   So fab to have it  Happy lady here! 

Sarah - you staying   this weekend? You Ok hun? 

Doods - How are you lovely?

Going it alone - hows all the painting and hte builders? Has that been done over weekend or have you had a weekend off? Is ya top mum helping out still?

I've had a weekend off painting. My back is lots better from Physio plus exercises they gave me and went for a swim too. DH was in work last two days so I made curtains for nursery and packed my labour bag in hope that will ward off early labour and will more than likely see me through to 42 weeks now -  well how long!!! 
We got scan and joint Renal Clinic tomorrow afternoon for this lil madam to see how she is doing. Hope all is Ok, feel quite relaxed but a bit anxious - just don't want her to have to have anything wrong - if I could help it, I would do anything.

Take care all and have a fab Bank Hol. 

Love Charlie


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Charlie - So glad Dh's appt was positive news - Hopefully with the few changes it will still that way for along time to come    Pleased you are taking it easy this weekend- Will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Oink - Hope counsellor does the trick and you will soon be feeling brighter   

Candy - I was so sorry to have found Cathy's news and couldn't really believe it. I cant begin to imagine the Mixture of emotions Cathy & Nigel must be going thru, Feel like i should be doing more but don't know what    

Your littel man doesn't do things by halves     Katie with just an ear infections is enough for me    Hope J is feeling a bit better today. With you on the meds - Katie fights anything except Orange nurofen     Minkey - Can you given Calpol in petit filous too ?  

Something funny happened yesterday - We left madam in the lounge for a couple of moments and came back to find her sitting on the fireplace removing all the pebbles from the fire   

Anyway best go - Pork casserole for lunch and it takes ages in the oven  

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

First of all Cathy if you read this I am so sorry to hear your news, I have been thinking of you so much recently.  Sending you, Nigel and Grace loads of love and hugs.

Well we are back from our holidays and now I am back at work again, seems like I have never been away.  Bump has grown big time over the 2 weeks we were away, must have appreciated me being dead lazy.  Just hoping it has helped to bring my blood pressure down.  Seeing the midwife next week, so will find out.

Well better get on with some work and catch up on the endless emails I have here, will be back later.

Love to all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Really must be going to bed, but would like to thank you all for your get well messages to Jacob, having to have penicillian 3 times aday and piggybacking meds (with you on that Oink) he is actually starting to make things easier with meds, when I ask him to open his mouth, he still crys and I have to hold him and his arms down, but hes doing what I ask ... as for putting in food, If Jacob ate when poorly I would try that, but hes very fussy and I can never guarantee him eating anything  

Bless Louby, think Katie was having fun  spot on with the not doing anything by halves, we went out for a meal early evening with friends and J was a terror, hes normally really good when out, but when hes tired and poorly, he has so much attitude, you would think he was 13  my friend who has 3 boys, youngest is now 4, said gosh hes startingthe head banging temper tantrums early, is he ladies  of course he is, hes is mummys boy 

Charlie, he smuch better today thank you for asking, I am ok too thanks, but an extra hours kip wouldn't go a miss, ooohhh curtains exciting, any piccies ? hope the scans go ok x

Oink, not tried a fruity pop, but Jacob had his first mini milk the other daya nd cried when he had eaten it, hes never ever done that before   was really sweet, hope the councillor is helping, remember we are here any time you need some support xxxxx

Ok not mentioned everyone, so love to everyone else, but I really must hit the sack C x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Apologies - just a quickie from me

Candy - is it worth giving him a mouthful of food, if he takes it then mix the meds in with the next mouthful, that way you're not wasting meds. The two things that have worked with friends children are ice cream, slightly melted and cheese spread, strong tasting.

Got to dash,

Love Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Sam for the advise, proberly didn't make it clear enough in my last post, but Jacob is now opening his mouth for me, after his 3rd dose today he didn't even make a fuss, I am very proud 

Love to all Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening gals!
Candy - poor J, having medicine is so horrible but it sounds lik ehe is being very brave and good to take it.  We just dispair trying to give Oli antibiotics when his thumb gets infected as he spits it out whatever you do, even though he is fine with medised and calpol.  Anyway, hope he is feeling better v soon.

Moomin - did you have a lovely time? Hpe so and I'm sure it will have helped the bp but even so, hope you can take things reasonably easy as bp is soooo important.

Looby - wow, Katie's on the move then! Maybe she just wanted to rearrange the pebbles a bit, obviously going to be an interior designer  

Charlie - fingers crossed the scan and kidney appot has gone ok today for you.  It will be fantastic to see your girl having a good wriggle and you're really getting on the home run now  

Oink - how are you hun?  Hope the counsellor appt goes well and that you are getting all the support you need.  You've had such a hectic couple of years with your course and work on top of being a top mummy to a gorgeous piglet - just love his pics  

Minkey - how is Agatha? Has she taken any more steps or is she just keeping you in suspense for a bit longer.  she will probably do it in secret until she's really got the hang of it and surprise you by walkjing to the shops one day  

Sarah - hope you're not stressing too much with symptoms or lack of them.  I remember having a bit of a tugging sensation but that was about it for the first 5 or 6 weeks.  I worried too about having hardly any symptoms but then was eating my words when it all kicked in big time later on  

Northern - how is the training going? 
Going it alone - How are you doing?  Enjoy your last week of holidays.
36 - how are you and Immy?

We've had a great weekend - had my sister over on Friday and then some friends who now live in France came to visit on Saturday with their gorgeous baby girl (I really can't remember my boys being that tiny    you forget so quickly ).  Then on Sunday we went over to MIL/ FILs for the night.  They have a brilliant garden - big and with lots of different areas, little paths, hidey holes, just loads of places to explore and run around, plus they have bought the boys a tiny slide and a swing seat, so they just had the best time and it was lovely watching them and we had a lovely bbq.

Must go to bed now - work tomorrow and I have absolutely tons to do  but it is my last day for nearly 3 weeks as we go on holiday on Sunday    so I'm sure I will cope! 
nighty night everyone and hi to veryone I've missed.
xxx K


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies,

Candy - Top boy Jacob!! He is a star. Glad he is getting better and I wish him a speedy recovery   . Soz he was a bit of a tyke in the restaurant - oh dear! Bet he had no idea what a scene he was creating but was just letting it all go, prob best for him, but not so for you all. Has your week been Ok so far with him more corporative and hopefully getting well? Have you had to work anymore recently? Still getting out with friends on your pram expeditions?

Morgan - where are you going on hols hun and how long for? Have a fab time! Hope work goes OK, one always has to do two weeks work in one before a holiday it's pants isn't it? Do hope it gets done and you get off for a fab time away. Love to the boys.

Looby - Katie is a monkey isn't she?!! bet you tried real hard to keep a straight face when you saw her?! Hows you all?

Moomin- How was your hols, fab time? Hope that rest has helped the BP some what, how is it? Take it easy at work - easier said than done I know hun. Take care.

Sarah - hope you are well and all is good with you.

Love to all I've not mentioned xx

Well we had a good appointment...
The renal pelvis measurement has gone down so that is marvellous! He says he sees no reason for any concern but will reccomend that their patrician sends a plan to the local hospital to outline that she is to have some post birth antibiotics then a U/S scan at 6 weeks. So as dilatation has been there she runs a small risk of UTI which antibiotics will guard against. Much better than we expected as they were a bit large at last scan at 28wks, we expected all sorts of scans tests at birth and poss op etc. But she has done well and so will not be whisked away from us at birth. We didn't need to see the renal team but will discuss all this with local hospital as protocols are a bit different between the two of them. We are at local hospital next Friday so can hopefully get the full low down then or soon after. 
So big   beaming smiles and a big hand shake from my lovely consultant who looked very chuffed to deliver good news to us at last. He did laugh and say, "This must have felt like a very long pregnancy with all you have been through!" Mmm I kinda know what he means  .
She is still head down - such a good girl she's been there since 23wks. Hope she doesn't make a break for it and try to turn now - that would be  naughty girlie. 
Got a quick flash of some 4D but she was playing with her arms and cord again - they are in front of her face a lot. Bless. So got a 2D pic which I'll post up later on.
She is doing well, all measurements are good and estimated weight yesterday was 4 1/2 lbs - oh my we are on for a 8lb bubs at term!! He tells me that this is fine and average - while I'm vowing to Dh to get Vindaloos in well before 40weeks as the thought of her going over 8lbs is scaring me a little! I'm so pleased for her healthiness that she is a good chubby size but my i hope she doesn't go over too much.   My niece that was preterm last year was around 4 1/2 lbs at 33 1/2 weeks - my sis found it funny that my baby is that now at 31+6wks - mmmm   ! But I do at least know that if she comes now she should be OK. 
Midwife tomorrow then antenatal classes start next Weds, health visitor comes to meet us next Weds too, then a breast feeding workshop and hosptial are on Friday ...
Ohhheerrr birth talk. Must be me at the top of that list then! 

Enough of me - bore you rigid i must!   . Must fly gotta get on. 

Love to all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Thought I must get in a post before we go on holiday on Saturday - we too are off to Norfolk, it is so the place to be seen this year you know   .  We have rented a cottage for a week & are really looking forward to a nice break.

Charlie - fab fab news from you , it's about time you had some good news I reckon!  Of course you don't bore us, that is what we are here for honey bun!

Morgan - god to hear that you & the boys are doing well x


Candy - hope Jacob is feeling better

Moomin - hope the blood pressure is OK?

Looby - Agatha has had Calpol, Nurofen & antibiotics all in petit filous!  It is the only way she will take it!

Oink - hope you are OK?  Didn't realise you had a Bugaboo too - what a fabulous club!  Have you tried it on sand - with just the large wheels it works a treat  

Anyway if I don;t manage to get on before we go away I shall be back on a week or so!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

charlie - so pleased to read your post and the great news about her kidney...if anyone deserved such a positive visit it is you. Sounds like you have a busy diary, hope you get some time to rest.

candy -hope Jacob is feeling better, what a fab boy opening his mouth for medicine. Thomas was on amoxycilin last week which he hated I was so worried he was going to have bruises where we were having to hold him down

Morgan - thanks for asking about the training. I ran 7 miles for the first time in my life last night so I am so chuffed. For the first time ever I feel like I may even be able to complete it..counting down the days. Sounds like the boys had a fab time at their grandparents

Minkey - Wow Agatha go...have told Thomas if he doesn't get his act together in the next week then he will be the laziest baby on the site! Norfolk is nice and flat so no excuses not to be taking a few more steps, have a lovely week away, which part of Norfolk are you going to.

Can't remember if I've posted since I got back from Scotland (when canoeing in the North Sea today and think salt water has addled my brain!!) Thomas had really bad ear infection so ended up at the docs, if it'd lasted another 24 hrs they were considering taking him to hospital to perferate his ear drums...ouch, luckily a combinaton of medication and drops cleared it up. Meant we had pretty miserable start of the week but fab time once he was better. Still not walking...but boy is he talking, listed 100 words now and started putting words together like "shoes off" Mummy gone" and the other day out of the blue he said "I like tourberries!!!" we couldn't believe it as he's never even said " I like" before. DH is sad as back to work nxt week, really enjoyed his 6 weeks of boys adventures.

Big hello to Oink, Elly (how are you?), 36, VIL and Moosey, Prof Waffle, Miss Jules, Dodds, Going it alone, Moomin and anyone else I've forgotten

Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry - promise will be back later but just wanted to say .......

WELL DONE 
MORGAN  ​
                     

I wonder what next months will be 

Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lo been trawling thru the posts wondering what looby was congratulating morgan about, just found it

   well done morgan    enjoy your prize..if you choose 'Marely and me' off the book list, let me know if its good cos thinking of buying it 

charlie -  great news on your scan

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

*Yey Morgan  * 







[fly]












[/fly]


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies, bumps and babies,

Well done Morgan!  Enjoy your prize.

Charlie - that's great news about the scan. So glad that your little girl is doing well. Hope your busy week is going well and you are managing to take in all the information!

Candy - Hope little Jacob is doing better. What a lot for a little one to contend with and it can't be easy for Mummy either. LOL at his communication skills though. Sounds like he knows exactly what he wants.

Oink - good to *see* you. Hope you are doing ok hon and the counselling helps.

NL - Well done you with your 7 mile run and canoeing. You're making me feel guilty sitting here eating a flapjack   .

Minkey - have a good holiday and I hope Agatha gives you a nice holiday surprise. Thanks for the warning about the modesty screen during the c-section I hadn't thought about that   . Any other tips will be gratefully accepted.

Louby - Hope Katie hasn't been doing any more interior design. Actually on second thoughts could you bring her round to my house!  

DP and I have been busy 'nesting'. We have painted the nursery and it is looking brilliant. Just need to do the glossing and get the stickarounds up now.  We are off to Scotland (home) this weekend and my Mum is coming back down with us to help up to get organised so hopefully between us we should get the nursery finished and the gardening done. It seems to have taken so long to get the house sorted and we have only decorated 3 rooms!

My Mum and sis have been buying 'bits' for bubs since I told them so it is going to be like christmas when we go up - so exciting.

My midwife was actually pretty good on Tuesday so I take back everything I said about her. Only problem was we had a clinic appointment and it should have been a home visit. She is coming next weekend to talk about the birth plan and breastfeeding etc.

Can I ask you knowledgable ladies a question. If you breast fed did you express as well  (for DH to do feeds)? When did you start expressing? I want DH to be able to do some feeds and also I need to get the little one used to a bottle as I'm going into hospital 3 months after delivery but I want to be able to breastfeed at least until then.    Thanks.

Hello to Sam, Sarah, Moomin, Shazia, 36, VIL & Moosey, Elly, PW, Miss Jules and anyone I have rudely missed.

D x


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

I guess I'm not posting so much as I am still disbelieving of even being pregnant!.. I am waiting for the 7 week scan . I have not had blood tests or anything so I am just hoping all is well. 

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow! So, no period, no cramps, no sore breasts. This morning I woke up and all I can say is that I felt like I had a hangover from hell! No alcohol but the hangover!! now that is just cruel! 

please keep your fingers crossed for me , my scan is just under 2 weeks away now and I am so nervous. There is no reason to think it isn't all fine other than all the knockbacks we've had over the past few years makes me almost expect bad news.

I don't post much yet but I really do enjoy reading your tales.. thanks to all for the words of encouragement!!   

Sarahx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! I am well chuffed at winning the comp!

Not got time for a proper catch up as the boys are squawking in their highvchairs and smearing jam all over their heads   but I just wanted to say hi.  We're off to south of France for 2 weeks on Sunday morning so I've got stacks of irnoning and packing to do before we head off.  Can't wait, though - sooooooooo excited at getting a proper holiday!

Sarah - hangover feeling sounds spot on for pregnancy symptoms to me   fingers crossed for your scan.

doods - awww the nesting sounds fab, guess it's all becoming so real now. fantastic!  

N Lass - wow Thomas's speech sounds amazing! no wonder he's not had the time to walk! 

Minkey - have a fantastic time in Norfolk, hope you get great weather.

Charlie - so pleased for you that the scan went well.

Oink, Candy, Going it Alone, 36, Looby, and anyone else - hi to you 
really got to run now xxx Kirsty


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Have a lovely Holiday Kirsty   

Q : Why are kids only sick AFTER they have just finished an 8oz bottle and had something orange for tea   
Madam has 2 top teeth coming thru together and is a really grumpy bunny     

Have to make you all laugh  
Had a touch of the snuffles at the beginning of the week - so DH went out and got some ribena for a hot drink, well i pulled the ring pull off and a little spray went over the work top - I cleaned it up and thought nothing more of it - it wasn't until lunch time that i happen to glance upwards .... yep you guessed it - all over the ceiling. I had opened it on the breakfast bar which divides the two rooms so it wasn't just on one ceiling, but 2 and the beam that marks the divide      
I now have white & cream ceilings covered in purple spots   

Love to all,
Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi girls

theres a v interesting poll going in the voting room regarding bfp's/bfn's and BMI (in light of the recent stuff in the media)...perhaps some of you could add your votes

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Me me me post first

Last night our doctor called, how's that for service, to find out how Jacob was after his bad ear infection (He never said it was that bad at the time !) anyway he wanted him to come back today to check him over and to take his bloods as he was worried about his glands as have been up for a while...... so I had to send DH to a late night chemist for this stuff you put on and then cover in plastic on back of hands and arms which numbs and then go in for bloods 2 hours later............. very hard to stop my little man from popping/peeling them off.

So off for check-up and bloods (Poor little man has no visible veins) So the doctor tried and tried and poor Jacob screamed and screamed, it was awful, heartbreaking as I had to hold him down, talking to him, but the doctor after many many attempts and for what seemed like hours, gave up......... I could hardly walk afterwards for shaking, legs were like jelly and Jacob was a real mess, sobbing his heart out.... he couldn't get a vein, in any of the places he tried (poor J) so sent us to Stoke hospital to see a paediatrician in the afternoon.

They were fab at the hospital and got blood almost straight away, Jacob was much calmer, but still awful to watch and hold, they said that after the phone call with Dr Stamp, they were expecting huge glands, so after seeing Jacobs (which they say is the norm with colds etc) they were not too worried  which is great, his count came back ok tonight and they are testing for viral infections like glandular fever and cmv (or something like that) at the doctors request, I am still convinced its his molars.

Its good that the doctor got him referred to check him, rather than ignored it as so many do, although hate to think he went through all that trauma when it was unnecessary, I feel so much happier and less worried that the ladies didn't seem worried  having said that Jacob hasn't eaten anything for a few days, well almost nothing today he had a biscuit at play group and some blackberries down the allotment tonight, hoping that he enjoys the French food as we are off in the morning, back on the 14th.

-------

Looby 8oz wow she does have an appetite, I sympathise with the teeth coming through, although Jacob isn't really grumpy but does have a shorter temper and like lost of cuddles at the moment, I am making the most of it.  Awww purple spots, what a nightmare.

Well done Morgan, guessing we won't have time to find out where in France you are going before we go and France is huge, but we are going too  hope you and the boys have an amazing time.

Everything crossed Sarah  

Doods my only advise if you are expressing is to do exactly what you said and get DH to feed with bottles, I stored all my expressed milk up (freezer) and only used it twice, meaning that when I really wanted Jacob to take a bottle he wouldn't ... my sister had advised to express after every feed and store it up, it worked for me, but I guess you could express at a time just b4 DH is about to feed if you are around.  I didn't start for 2weeks as wanted to establish breastfeeding first, btw my heath visitor was very anti me doing it, so just stick to your guns if you have one like me.

Poor Thomas NL what a scary prospect, glad it cleared up with a  little help.

Charlie huge grin after reading your post, so pleased.

Must dash now sweeties, speak when we get back Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - omigod you poor things!  Like you say, though, it must be reassuring to have a really concerned doctor and I reckon it's always worth being over cautious with our precious babies.  Fingers crossed his tests come back clear. Poor J though - what a trauma for the poor lad.
We are going to Cannes in the south - where are you going?  Have a fantastic holiday, hope it is lovely and relaxing and a bit of sunshine helps poor J feel better.  

Looby - wow, you really have an excellent aim     hugs to poor Katie with her teeth  

Kim - I did the poll, interesting that it doesn't bear out what the govt is saying.

nighty night everyone - off to watch a bit of Air Force One   (saddo!) and then bed. back in a couple of weeks
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Morgan, wow how nice, we are going to the colder regions, the Loire Valley lol

Have a lovely time, love to all really must get my skates on C x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Have a lovely time Candy - we will miss you   
Katie sends   &    to J 

Minkey - i think you are away too tomorrow - Enjoy   

Love to all
Looby xxx

Ps Kim - Voted xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morgan and Candy hope you both have great family holidays. Been to the Loire Valleey, it's lovely. Pleased doc and hosp so thorough with Jacob.

Looby, laughed ar Ribena Story!

Dodds I first gave Thomas a bottle of expressed milk at 6 weeks as I think they say leave it a while so b/f established but I suppose there is nothing to stop you expressing before then and storing it up in freezer. Just posted this question on behalf of a friend so may be of some use. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66539.0

Billie - if there is some time on a friday you are around and fancy meeting up let me know

Thomas had a follow up apt with consultant at hospital after week long stay in July. His 2nd lot of blood tests came back fine, incl his white blood cell count which was v low. Iron levels highest so DH is v proud of all his cooking esp popeye pasta, which is Thomas' favourite.

Love to everyone not mentioned, N.Lass Xx[br]: 2/09/06, 16:48Quick one from me....drum roll....Thomas has finally walked!!! He managed 7 steps from DH to me!!      

So pleased as DH and I were convince that despite being at home with DH for 6 weeks he would take his 1st step when he goes back to the childminder on Monday! 

Love N. Lass x

Ps Minkey will have to back and see exactly how old Agatha was


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Well done Thomas you top little man you! 
     

Top news and before Dh goes back to work too!! 
Love Charlie xxx[br]: 2/09/06, 21:08
Hi Ladies,
Candy - so sorry you have had such a nasty few days and to have to go through all the tests for J. So very much hoping he is on the mend now and you are all OK.
Have a top holiday - enjoy the rest and hope the weather is good  We'll miss you. Is Miss Holly standing in while you are chillin in France?

NL - Top news on Thomas and his tests too - well done on iron, fab! How's training going, 7 miles is fabulous hun, well done!

Morgan - WELL DONE on winning Comp!!! Have a great time in south of france, i see you sunning yoursleves and eating in wnderful restaurants! Enjoy! We'll miss you.

Minkey - Enjoy Norfolk. Weather looks pretty good over here for next week so think you'll have a fab time. If you make it to Sunny Suffolk shout me eh?! Holkham beach is a must if you are near there - take your bucket and spade for Agatha, she'll love it! We'll miss you.

Looby - oh what a mess for you OR a nice new phenomenon you are starting in purple spotting ceilings, it may catch on!  hope you are all good.

Keemjay - interesting Poll. it shows extremes are not working as well as the mid way doesn't it? Thanks for that.

Sarah - How are you? hanging on in there hun? Keep up the  thoughts lovey it ain't long until that scan now, we are in Sept and it will be here before you know it! Keep joining in, we love new people on here and love to get to know you x

Doods - been spoilt rotten I hope! What goodies did you get from mum & sis? So pleased Midwife was Ok. Have you managed to sort B-feeding issues out? Is the hospital visit for your hip hun? Hope all your plans go well. Wonderful news on the decorating, you are doing well to get that much done with all you have on - bet it all looks great too.

Love to Miss Jules, VIL, 36, Sam, Moomin, Shazia, Elly, PW, and anyone I have rudely missed.

Big Thanks for all your kind messages re: scan. We are still floating around after that!
Decotating the kitchen is in operation so hopefully tomorrow will crack most of it.
Midwife has me measuring a week ahead - arrr! Big baby then!!  

Have a fab weekend all!

Loads of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Well it is another Sunday morning at work    - thankfully I only have one more weekend to work in a fortnights time before I start my maternity leave.  Can't wait to start now as I am finding it a struggle to get get up early in the morning, and I am so tired when I get home on a late shift.  18 shifts left and counting!

Charlie - So glad all went well with scan. You both deserve to be floating you have been through so much the last couple of months.  When I went for my 27 week check the midwife measured me at 33 weeks, nearly had heart failure    , thankfully my consultant measured me again afterwards and he measured me at 27 weeks.... phew panic over!!!

NL - Well done on Thomas taking his first few steps, there will be no stopping him now, he will be running around everywhere.     

Candy - What a lot you have been through with Jacob the last couple of days, at least the Dr was thorough with him.  Hope you have a good holiday.    

Minkey - Hope you have a good time in Norfolk.  Hope the weather is better there than it is here, it is howling here this morning

Doods - How are you doing Hun?

Seeing the midwife again tomorrow, so hoping that my blood pressure has come down a bit since my 27 week appointment, hoping 2 weeks of doing nothing on holiday has helped.  Mind you feels like that I have not been away after being back at work for a week.

Had a phone call from John Lewis and cot, buggie etc are all being delivered at the end of this month, can't wait to get the cot up, which will mean that the nursery is complete.

Right think I need to go and make a cup of coffee to keep me awake this morning.

Love to all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning girls

Just a quickie from me so not many personals.

NL - so sorry that I still haven't been in touch to arrange a meet.  I promise to do so real soon as am looking forward to finally meeting up.

Doods - like Candy, I had a HV who said not to do anything but b/f for 6 weeks - no dummy and no bottle, just breast.  Abi wasn't sleeping too well and I was getting really tired so we decided we had to do something to stop her using me as a dummy and to fill her up.  I was expressing from the beginning and freezing the milk but only getting a minimal amount.  I expressed in the morning as that's when the milks at it's richest and then whenever I had time in between to be honest.  I couldn't stick to the regimented way the contented little baby book suggested for example as I didn't have time.  We gave her a dummy fairly early on (2 ish weeks I think) - she sucks it a few times to nod off and then drops it out.  She only has it occasionally and still does the same so I'm pleased we did that as we'll not have too much of a job taking it away!  As for the bottle, it was about 3 weeks if not earlier and she took it from both DH and myself.  Not long afterwards (probably 4-5ish weeks), I started to put 2oz of formula in with the 2 oz expressed and she started sleeping all night.  We've really been lucky that way.  I am pleased we did this as now, if I'm not around, she'll take a bottle of expressed or formula and takes it from us, Grandparents, Aunties/Uncles and friends so isn't fussy really.  I only express every now and then now if we're planning to go out or something and still mix it with formula.  This way felt right for us and has worked luckily but we had to persevere.  Had I not taken this approach I think she would be on all formula now because we were all getting a bit tired and stressed.  I also have friends who can't leave their little ones because they are so clingy and will only b/f - personally I didn't want that for me as I can see how stressed they are.  Like Candy says though, do what's best for you and no one else.

Love Billie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Girls
has been so good to catch up on all your news, I dont seem to have any time to post these days but think of you all often.

Charlie so glad things are going well for you, you must be so excited about being top of the list!! Not long now 

Sarah congratulations what wonderfaul news I think we have all felt the same it is perfectly normal . Good luck with the scan

NL well done Thomas, dont ever expect to sit and rest again 

Candy I am sure tests will be fine, Drs are so thorough with babies, we had to have loads of tests with Tom but thankfully all was well.

We are all fine Olivia is an angel baby and sooo different from Tom its unbelievable she is 10 weeks old already and has been sleeping through since 8 weeks. She is just starting to do the whole body smile and lots of gurgles, its just adorable. She is showing real interest in food and cant believe it wont be long till start weaning. Has anyone read the baby whisperer book? I have found it so helpful and there is a web site like this to post questions which I have found helpful once or twice.
We are off to Elevedon Forest Centreparcs in the morning, never been but needed a hol, but has taken two days to pack! 
Love and good wishes to all x

[br]: 3/09/06, 22:26Me again, feeling paranoid now. What are bubbles and how do you get them, you all have soooooo many!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend. I had a good time in Scotland and managed to catch up with all of my friends and my nieces. Got loads of lovely little things from my Mum and Sis so don't need to buy anything (well at least until I know if it's pink or blue). My Mum had crocheted a beautiful shawl and recovered the moses basket that I had when I was a baby - it's gorgeous.

Thanks for the BF advice. I'm glad that you have managed to get breast and bottle to work - it gives me hope. And thanks for the warning about HVs - I will stick to my guns   .

Charlie - yes I have to have a hip replacement when bubs is 3 months old   not good but at least I get to be off work sick and on full pay. My sis will look after bubs while I am in hospital and then both of us once I get out   . I'm sure it will be very hard, but bubs will have my sis, Mum and DP around so couldn't be in better hands. Hope the kitchen is looking good. 

Moomin - Glad you had a good holiday. Good luck with the midwife - hope that blood pressure is behaving. Good news that you are counting down shifts.

NL -   for Thomas. He'll have you running around after him in no time!

Tomsmummy - I have blown you a bubble.

Hope Candy, Morgan and Minkey are having lovely holidays.

 to anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Just a quick one as still at work      and here for at least another hour or so yet    

Saw my midwife today and thankfully my blood pressure has come back down to normal, and she is not at all concerned about it, although did tell me that I would need to go in and have it checked if I felt unwell or had any headaches.  

Bubs is measuring exactly right for dates, heart beat etc was good and strong, so all good, got to see her again in 3 weeks.  Also got to call the hospital tomorrow to arrange my tour of the labour suite, looking forward to that, as will be nice to know where I am going.

Right better go back to work, colleague has just come back in told us  there is a drunk lieing in the road, better go and ring someone about it ..... 

Catch you later

Moomin
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi girls
     
So many excuses!!! [br]: 5/09/06, 09:58where is everyone, I'm lonely!!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Well Oink - all I can say is that I wish I looked that good after a 15 hour shift, including blue light transfer and at 26 weeks pg!!!  

Billie xx


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

I wanted to post straight away as I am so excited!! I had some cramping this week and I asked the clinic if they would bring my scan forward to today!! I am exactly 7 weeks today. Well, my DP rushed home in his lunch hour and we were both terrified going to the clinic.I had tears in my eyes before I got in the room! 

The lady who had done the IUI was doing the scan which I was pleased about.. She was quiet for a bit and then asked me if I was ready? She showed us 2 healthy heartbeats!! One measures 7 wks and one 7wks 3days. I immediately was in floods of tears and could barely speak.. I was overcome.. I thanked her, hugged her and basically cannot come down from this cloud right now.. My DP put his hand over his mouth and sat there in shock.. He is delighted!  

I told my mum whose voice was trembling a lot but I haven't told her about the twins yet.I want to go home to Ireland in October for my sisters 18th and will be able to tell the family then ( I just want to see their faces! )

I have streaks of mascara down my face from my tears of utter joy..

its early days but for today at least I won't let the worry creep in.
best wishes to you all!! ( any advice on expecting twins would be very much appreciated )

Sarahx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

WELL DONE SARAH!!

Congrats     on scan and twinnnieeesssss! Toppest news ever hun. The cramps must be you expanding to fit those lil bubsies in that space.

Have a top weekend on 

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Sarah

dont know you but just read your post and you sounded so totally and utterly on   that i just had to reply! biggest congratulations hun  

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Sarah,

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS  [/fly]

Great news on those twin heartbeats.

Have a great weekend everyone.

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All!

Have a great weekend! What are you all up to? Looks set to be nice weather.

Doods - you Ok love? Hows ya doing?

Moomin - Top news on BP! Keep up the good work on keeping it low. 

Oink - will vote soon! Well done you! You OK?

I'm finishing the kitchen DIY this weekend - Lovely eh?! 
Discharged from Physio - back sooooo much better  
Got on well at consultant today, thinks we need to check the growth, kidney's and weight again - really an excuse for another bonding I think! - so scan in 3 weeks. He says, oh i see you are having a big baby then - mmm thanks that is true and I appreciate the comment, can we try to make that sound easy and normal was my feeling   ?! He will contact pediatrician at local hospital and let us know the details - he appears to think we may not need to do the antibiotics route. i think if kidneys are much improved at scan in 3 weeks we may be able to see if they will go without the precautionary post birth TX and just the scan at 6 weeks to see if she can sort it on her own. Which would be v v nice - but we'll see.  

Have a top one all! Love to all xxx

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

SarahX and DH - CONGRATULATIONS & CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Charlie - pleased you dont have to have any more physio. Glad your apt went well with the consultant...can't believe the mixed emotions you must experience. hmmm exciting weekend painting kitchen but best get it done now otherwise it'll never happen. I was painting  kitchen n dining room day before Thomas came (he was early) and we've never finished painting it. Infact plan is for me to go away with Thomas at half term by myself so DH can do all the unfinished odd jobs...actually may have to be 6 week cruise if he wants to do all the unfinished jobs  

Well I am fed up as still have horrible cold and really bad cough so haven't been out running for a week, really gettting worried as 3 weeks on sunday and this has really put me back. Got race number through and I'm right at the back..thats before it's even began!!!!!!! Oh well...what will be will be. Think I've passed my cold on to Thomas which isn't great but on a plus side one of his new words is 'tissue!!'

Love to all, N. Lass xX


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

NL - So sorry you are suffering hun. Must be so horrid to not get out running and to feel so pants as well. Hopefully the rest will actually do you teh world of good and you'll be racing to the front of the pack! Big   s for you and Thomas - bless the tissue word. Bet he sounds soooo cute when he says that?!! Ohhhh six week cruise can i come too?! That would be a fab one! Where are you thinking you'll escape to for half term? Dh realised how much he might have to jam into that half term, is there lots or will he get some rest with a beer time too?  
Did you give us a way of sponoring you hun? Can you Pm me so I can?
Arrr thanks for your lovely words hun xx
We are so chuffed that she appears to be sorting her kidneys out - would have liked to know the plan so I can be focussed on it but at least I get to find out in a few weeks and get to see her on a scan again   ha  ! 
It is a bit of an emotional rollercoaster for us (we're not watching eastenders at the mo - really don't need the reminders of what should have been this time last year for us and Willow  ) one challenge after another makes us a bit leathery though! The health visitor did her visit in the week and laughed about how much we'd been through but that we were still smiling - she wondered how and was really complementary about it  - bless! 
We are finally feeling excited about this lil one - hey we are having a live, healthy, wonderful little baby!  

Have a good weekend. Much Love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sarah, CONGRATULATIONS thats such cool news. You must be bursting to tell your family!

just a quickie from me as usual, can recommend centre parcs for hols with babies & toddlers as so well thought out and so much to do. would definately go back. Hope  you all have a great weekend x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Tomsummy - so pelased you had a great break away at Centre Parcs! Fab to hear that it is well thought out and a good place for bubs and also for toddlers. Do you feel a little rested for the time away from the old home routines? Do hope so.
Have a fab weekend.


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Tomsmummy - Thanks for the Centreparcs tip. Which one did you go to? I am thinking about the Sherwood Forest one. Has anyone been?

NL hope you're feeling better and can get back to training soon. So sorry to hear that you've passed it on to Thomas.

Charlie - Best of luck for the scan. Here's hoping that she can sort it out on her own. 

Sarah - I know I've posted on the other thread but double trouble means a double post - Congratulations again.   

Went for my 3D scan this morning - amazing. I was told that I had wriggly babies, they were actually being a lot more still than their usual antics. At the beginning they were top to tail, with one with it's bottom in the other face, by the end they were both head down. Have uploaded a couple of pics.

Love, hugs and belly rubs to all

Sam xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Good morning lovelies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Sarah hope you are still on   with those lovely twinnies.

Charlie - Good news about your scan. Hope the little one is doing well and her kidneys have sorted themselves out. I'm not surprised you are avoiding Eastenders - it is emotional enough without everything that you have been through. Hope the decorating went well. Are you nearly done?

We went out for lunch with a friend on Sunday which was lovely - it seems like ages since we have done anything relaxing at the weekend. We still did some sorting and gardening but I think we are nearly there   . I have suggested that DH might want to take me away for the weekend for my birthday at the ened of the month so that we can have some 'us time'. Also picked up the cot and washed all of the little things that my Mum and sister had got for bubs - it was so nice seeing them all out on the washing line.

NL - Sorry to hear about your cold. Try taking echinacea and vitamin C  - I find that it speeds up the progress of the cold and makes it go sooner. How early did you go with Thomas?

Sam - Glad the scan went well and your little wrigglers are doing well. Will have a look at the photos.

TomsMummy - Glad you had a good holiday.

 to Billie, Oink, Moomin, Shazia, Morgan, Candy, Louby, VIL and Moosey, 36, Elly and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Quick post coz I'm trying to spend time with Dh!!!

Myles has turned into a demon!! He is so rough , throws everything and anything on the floor and has started smacking me!!!

I know its all part of his develpoment but I don't really know how to deal with it!!

Does anyone have any ideas!?!?

Oink x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hellooooooooo,

We had a lovely holiday, and great weather for once which was fab!  The cottage we stayed in was great and we went out every day to do different things.  Charlie - we visited Holkham beach, wonderful, Agatha loved it she played with her bucket & spade for hours.  We also lunched out each day, it is so nice now she can eat off the menu and we can all eat together - she had enough ice-cream to last her a life time though, no more for a long time   .

What have I missed?

Sarah - congratulations on the twins, wow what exciting news for you!

NL - big congratulations to Thomas!!  He has definitely beaten Agatha!   .  She is walking more & more now, but it will be a bit longer before she does it all the time I think.

Oink - not sure wha to suggest I'm afraid, it is probably just a phase.  I guess I would try to ignore it as much as possible - I find it you draw attention to things they do it 10 times more  .  Good luck with it anyway.

Sorry but got to dash now, dinner is ready.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Helloooooooooooo, is there anybody there?  It's very quiet on here! x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys, this needs to be a quickie as my bed is calling, we got back yesterday, had a fabulous time, Dr called earlier today to say that they found glandular fever antibodies in J's blood, it could be thats hes getting over it or had it, keeping an eye on glands and going back in 3weeks, may explain, why my little man does eat anything at the moment and has some very off days, that said he has another two teeth coming through, finally seen the start of the two top front ones, when does it ever end 

Will tell more about holiday and J's first day at nursery over weekend, quick personals;

Glad you had a fab time Minkey, what a lucky girl getting daily does of icecream 

NL wehay well done Thomas !!! let me know about sponsoring too pls honey

Hi Oink, I know its perfectly normal and seems most children go through that stage, but as for advise, wish I had some, chin up sweetie you are a fab mummy xx

Sam, 3d scan sounds fab, wriggly babies, never hehe

Charlie glad you are not watching eastenders, I wasn't happy with tonights episode one bit.

Wow Sarah two heartbeats, double grats

Sorry run out of time, love to 36,Louby, Billie, Moom, Doods, Scarlet,  (OMG still not replied to your message so sorry I completely forgot) and all the other ladies not mentioned

PS Morgan hope you having great holiday x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey - glad you had fab holiday and that Agatha enjoyed ice cream, were you brave enough to give her a cone...I haven't been brave enough to do that yet! 

Candy - pleased you had good holiday... did Jacob try frogs legs or snails?! Sorry to hear he had glandular fever antibodies. hopefully he is over it now and will soon have his full apetite back.

Charliezoom - how long before you finish work? hope you are begining to take things easier? Will Pm you in a mo.

Oink - Don't know if this is any help but I did a Handling Children's behaviour course with the parents at work and we were told if they were doing something 'naughty' to sit them somewhere with no distractions and tell them clearly what they had done wrong in a serious voice, prefably with eye contact (easier said then done!) and then be upbeat and it's over and done with, no need to leave them there for minute. I did this a few months ago as he bit me a few times, the first few times as soon as I sat him down he just crawled away but after a few times of being v serious (something which doesn't come easily to me!) it worked and touch wood never done it again. Think the key is to do it straight away and as soon as you've said it go back to playing or whatever you were doing before hand. Good luck, try not to worry to much as they all go through it and often they don't realise what they are doing is hurting other people.

sam - so pleased scan went well and you got fab pics, will go and have a look after I have posted this.

Dodds - hurray cold is finally clearing up...I was only 3 weeks early with Thomas which I know isn't a lot really but I always felt it was 5 weeks early as everyone I knew had been 2 weeks late so it hadn't occured to me I'd be on time let alone early! Had to be induced as he'd stop growing, hadn't done some of my shopping so DH and I had to go straight from scan to late night shopping and then into hosp next day! I was on 1st week of maternity leave and had been wondering what I'd do with my time off before baby was born...so didn't end up being an issue!

Elly and Scarlet..hope you are both ok...long time no news?

Well Thomas has continued walking from person to person and the other day walked from DH to slide which was first time he'd walked to something other than a person and just before breakfast he stood up and walked to me, so the progress in 1 week has been amazing. I upstairs typing this hoping he was asleep but I can hear him chatting away so I think I better go.

Big hello to everyone I've not mentioned, Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

NL - Cheers hun. That is done. Good luck! I'm so pleased the cold has gone and you are free to get on with the run! Feeling prepared?
Top news on Thomas - wahheeeeyyyy! he is a fab chap!
Mmm mat leave - still not on it yet and not too sure when it will commence. We've been so busy and has I have to hand over most of my work and clients to Dh & biz partner plus one member of staff it has been hard to do this when they are loaded up themselves. I think i can see some light now so guessing it will be mid next week. yipppeee! Dh has mentioned a lucnhtime meal (office answerphone on and escape) with everyone which would be a lovely way to leave. I am feeling mixed about it. It has also been so start / stop / start for me with last years expectations and me back in so quickly post loosing Willow last year it feels a lil odd! But I soooo want and welcome some time to chill a bit and take it all in but I will miss this place and everyone  . Bet I'll keep popping in - I'll miss Dh too, working with him every day is fab! 

Candy - nice to hear from you and that you had a good holiday. So sorry to hear that Jacob has galndular fever antibodies, is he feeling any better? Are you back to the Dr for a plan? How are those teeth doing? Poorly boy big   for him.
Mmmm East Enders - glad we're not watching it if it wa poorly handled too  
Tell us ALL about hols when you have time.

Morgan - Did you have a great holiday? tanned and relaxed i hope?

Minkey - Glad you enjoyed the norfolk experience! Holkam is wonderful isn't it? Agatha and ice creams sounds great too. How has your week been? Got much planned this weekend?

Sam - Those riggling two look so marvellous you must be soooo proud?! How are you?

Doods - glad you got spoilt rotten! Dh has a pic on his phone screen saver of the first clothes i washed, all ahnging neatly the line  - fab sight isn't it? Hope it made it all feel so real for you and you are all packed on the hospital bag front?! So what does this weekend hold for you? IS all the garden and house complete or still more to do? How is work, you are soon to finish aren't you? Managed to get Dh to book that weekend away? So what date is your birthday hun?

Oink - sorry piglet is being naughty. NL's advice sounds top. Can you try this? 
How are you? Is counselling going well? Hope you have a great weekend planned?

Love to all not mentioned above. Have great weekends all!

We are good and will be finishing off the liltle tid bits of the kitchen decorating that are left over from last weekend. Dh's bifday next Tues so may go to Thurrock Laskside with him shopping. Good excuse to pop to Habitat and Ikea too for a few nursery items  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie - as madam has got some sort of tummy bug 
Just finished spring cleaning the bathroom for the 2nd time today    

Was just searching for some ideas for plain foods to give    

Charlie if you get to lakeside - give us a text - we are only 10 mins away 

Candy / Minkey - Lovely to have you both back 

Love to all not mentioned  
Looby xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

everyone,

Louby - sorry to hear that Katie is ill - poor little mite. Can't really help with the food ideas I'm afraid but hope she feels better soon.

Charlie - Good news that you maternity leave is in sight and a leaving lunch sounds like a nice idea. I guess it will be hard to stay away as it's your business. At the moment I finish up on 13th October so still a long way off. Finding it harder to get up in the mornings though so I'm secretly hoping that bubs decides to speed things along   . I'm glad I'm not the only one washing already. I had planned to do it once I was on maternity leave but couldn't wait. It was so lovely seeing all the litte things on the line - even the neighbour was getting excited. Still have one more load of clothes and the nappies to wash. I haven't packed my hospital bag yet, but have bought most of the things I need and put them in the nappy basket so nearly there. Have you packed yet? Is it just me or have things slowed down since 30 weeks   .

Plans for the weekend include sowing grass seed and painting the fence, but not too much else to do on the house now. Hope your decorating/shopping goes well. I'm hoping DP will 'surprise' me with the trip (even though I told him I was hoping for it   ). Birthday is 28th Sept.

NL - Glad the cold is getting better and hope you have managed to get training again. Please let us know how we can sponsor you. Great news about Thomas too - that training might come in handy for running after him. 

Candy - Glad you had a good holiday. It's no wonder poor J has been a bit under the weather. Hope those teeth come through soon and he gets back to normal.

Minkey - Glad you had a good time too and nice weather. I'll bet Agatha loved it.

Oink - Sorry to hear that Myles is playing up. I think NLs advice sounds good and hope it helps hon.

Hello to Sam, Sarah, Moomin, Shazia, Billie, TomsMummy, Elly, Morgan, Scarlet, VIL and Moosey, PW, Miss Jules and anyone I've missed.

Have a good weekend.

D x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick one from me...Thomas is definitely walking...as we define it. He has been standing up by himself in the middle of the floor and then walking. He looks so proud of himself and keeps saying "walk it". I called him my hero so then he was saying "hero". I've also realised today that he can be sarcastic..my Leukaemia Research t shirt arrived which is illuminous yellow, tried it on and Thomas kept saying "mmm nice!" 

Well sorry for the quick me post.

Love to you all,

N. Lass Xx

PS Candy and Charlie I have PM'd you xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies - I'm back from holiday, just popped in to say hello and will catch up soon (computer is playng up, just lost a long post on anothe thread   )
CONGRATS to Thomas on walking!!
cxxxxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morgan glad you and the boys had a top holiday, looking forward to hearing all about it, hope your pc is sorted.

Had a text from Louby to say she has suspected meningitis so is in hospital, can you all send her get well soon vibes   she was apparently taken in early saturday morning, thinking of you Louby  

I slipped yesterday while I was carrying Jacob and we were chasing pigeons in the garden, I slipped up on the decking, luckily Jacob wasn't hurt just a bit shocked I think, I managed to hold him upwards, we have two tier decking, which I went straight into the corner off, my backs pretty bruuised, but one side of my leg is black and blue, hard to walk around today, so hoping Jacob goes easy on me  ... again it was one of those slow motion things, where as you are falling you think of all the awful things that could happen to your little man.

NL love the things that Thomas says what a hero xxx you know after you pmed me about when Jacobs older doing sponsored stuff, well hes only gone and got a sponsored bike ride on Thursday at play group, it will be postphoned if wet though (PS this is not a hint for sponsors, its just a bit of play group fun really)

Doods I remember those washing days, Charllie I think things are starting to get better in East enders, but still glad you not watching x

Must dash, just put little man down for early nap, started typing this this morning, but couldn't finish it, heaps to do as at a friends for lunch at 12, so need to cook J some chicken to take Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*  LOOBY GET WELL SOON!!!!  
  Loads of Love to you from Charlie xxx*


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy - hope you get well soon too hun! You poorly thing you with the decking impailed in your leg. Glad J was Ok though. 
Thanks for E-Enders update, let me know when it is safe to return 
Good luck on the bike ride if it goes ahead  Enjoy!

Doods - Oh hun 13th for Mat leave sounds a while away but I'm sure it will be here in no time! Then you'll only have a few weeks until you meet your lil one - how cool is that?! I packed my bag a few weeks ago - my sister had a preterm at 33wks last year so she MADE me pack it early! This way I'm bound to go to 42 weeks though! Hope you are having fun with the washing - top news the neighbours are excited too. How was your weekend painting fences etc?

Looby - *get well soon*. Sorry i didn't text you but we were on a mad one of lots of shops in short time span. But Get Well Soon hun  

NL - Hope last minute training is going well and Thomas is walking well still!

Minkey - How are you? What have you been up to?

Morgan - details about your holidays please! How was it and what did you all get up to? You OK?

Love to all not mentioned.

Charlie xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Can I join you on this thread? Not sure I really belong here yet- I got a BFP on Saturday but have since had a low HCG reading. My first one was fine at 93 (on day 14) but then 2 days later it had only gone up to 150 and it was supposed to have doubled. The clinic said it was a bit low and could be a a problem so I have to have it tested again tomorrow. Have any of you had low readings and then it all worked out ok?
I am going out of my mind here. I want to be happy about getting the BFP but can't quite let myself yet. I'm sure everyone goes through similar emotions. Oh why can't it be simple??
Sarah
xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the positive thoughts 
I have been so lucky and although i am not completely better yet I begged to be allowed
home to see katie,

Anyway i still have to go back for some follow up CT scans to check that the swelling is going / gone down
but in the meantime i have a cocktail of medication to take - Feel like the advert with the smartie's tube being rattled     

Will be back to catch up soon 
Love to all
Looby xx

Ps typed by DH as i cant focus on the screen yet


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Looby -so pleased you are home. Hope the concoction of medicines gets you better soon x

Candy  - you have been in the wards,  I think soft tissue injuries can be more painful than broken bones, so hope you aren't suffering to much. Good luck to Jacob for his bike ride..does he have a bike. If so what is it like, I think Father Christmas would like to get Thomas one.....whoops am I the first one to mention the C word    

Charlie - did 9 miles on sunday, furthest yet, which meant I ran 29 miles in 8 days...not something I thought I'd ever type! I did 2 tonight then going to do 11 on Thursday, 7 sunday, 4 tuesday, 2 thursday and then 13.1 Sunday!!!     Have you got a date for maternity leave yet?

Billie - PM'd you x

Doods - roll on 13th Oct! 

smcc - welcome to this thread and continued worry...the 2ww is just the start of it. Fingers crossed for your levels 

Hello Morgan, Minkey, Elly, Oink, 36, Toms mummy, prof waffle V-I-L and moosey, Scarlett and anyone else I've rudely forgotten

Thomas is loving walking and at music managed the hokey kokey all by himself! We walked all the way to the co op earlier and then on the way home he insisted on carrying his grapefruit all by himself with no help...stubborn male at such a young age! A few nights he seems to have had nightmares...only explaination for distraugh crying, has anyone elses experienced this and if so what can you suggest. There doesn't seem to be any pattern we can see. He always has bath, milk and stories in a calm and quiet environment.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Looby - pleased to hear you are home and have lots of meds to make you well I hope   Rest up now hun and get well soon! Take good care.

Sarah - you got a scan soon hun, end of week i think is that right? How are you doing? Hanging on in there I hope?

SMCC - oh hun welcome and really hope those levels make an up turn and put your mind at rest. I didn't have bloods only had my pee sticks then a 7wk scan so cannot help you. I think the bloods can make you more anxious can't they. Hang on in there and congrats on the wonderful BFP you have achieved  !

NL - Top girl! Proud of you and that training! Brilliant news and great plan from now until the race. Really hope it continues well. Sorry to hear Thomas has had nightmares and hope they pass.   at the coop and grapefruit story bet he looks the cutest!

Candy- you resting love? Is it healing? Tried Arnica? Hope you are Ok hun.

I am hoping to have my last day in the office on Wednesday next week - Eeeek! Scary and VERY exciting all at once  
Had my antenatal appointment with Gp and he is really excited - bless! Bubs is still at 5/5 so not engaging but all ready and waiting. He commented on the tightening of my uterus with much excitment too. It is practicing well.

Love to all Billie, Ellie, Oink, 36, Minkey, Morgan, VIL, Prof Waffle, Toms Mummy, Doods, and anyone else i have forgotten - sorry! 

Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Northern - don't know if this is the case for Thomas, but both my boys went through stages of sleeping badly when they'd just mastered crawling and then walking.  Sort of thought it was their little bodies' way of dealing with or processing the change, or just excitement at learning a new skill was waking them up in the night to relive it? don't know if that makes any sense?
x Kirsty
proper catch up soon but I am supposed to be working


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

NL - Agatha suffers from what I eventually decided were bad dreams, every so often she wakes early evening  (never done it past about 11.00pm) sobbing uncontrollably, when you pick her up she is physically shaking and if you try to put her back into the cot she clings terribly (which she never does at any other time) she also points to the door as if to say get me out of here  .  I really do think it is a bad dream.  The only solution I have found is to take her out of the room to calm down for about half an hour usually by which time she doesn't go mad if you take her back & usually goes back to sleep when put back down.  I wasn't sure if babies that age could have such a thing, but I can't come up with any other explanation.  So if it sounds similar to what Thomas is doing then maybe that helps?  Please let me have your sponsorship details by the way - not long now, my DH is pretty much all set to go.  He flys up to Newcastle next Sat & comes home on the Monday.

Christmas - you mentioned it so I can now confess to already be half way through my shopping!  I have just ordered Agatha a kitchen I am so excited!!!!

SMCC - hello & congratulations, ~i have everything crossed for you, keep us posted won't you.

Charlie - glad to hear you are finishing work soon - you need to put those feet up & relax until the big day, make the most of it they will be the last lie-ins you get for a long time!

Looby - you poor thing, hope you feel much better soon xx

Candy - that fall sounds nasty, we always take the brunt to save your little one, I hope you are healing up too x

Well Agatha is walking good & proper now too, so really her & Thomas have managed it at the same time.  I can't believe she has finally got round to it at nearly 20 months old   .  She is the laziest baby I know!  

Hope everyone else is OK?  Oink how are you doing? x

Minkey x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just to keep you updated with the on going saga of my HCG level. It is still not rising as quickly as it should be but it is still going up which is a good sign. It is now 223.
Not sure what to think really. I have to go back on Friday so it's 2 more days of worry. 
Thanks for your replies.
Looby Lou- just read your posting. I hope you're feeling better soon.
Sarah
x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

SMCC - well that is a good sign, so fingers crossed for Friday, keep us posted.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been around much but Abi isn't too well at the moment.

Just wanted to post to say hope you're feeling better soon Looby.  What's wrong and how did it happen - I've skim read the posts and can't seem to find anything!

Love Billie xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning.

SMCC - sounds promising, will be thinking of you on Friday 

Minkey and Morgan - thanks for your bits on Thomas' bad dreams. He's been ok the last few nights which has made me happier. What both of you said makes sense so fingers crossed it's that and not the book I read him about the cat eating everything it sees!

Minkey  - didn't realise DH doing GNR, he's done it a few times before hasn't he? Hope he's staying somewhere nice. If I'd know you could have all come up and stayed here...maybe next year! Tell him to look out for me I'll be easy to spot as I'm wearing illiminous yellow t - shirt and will have bright red face to clash...mind you I'll also be 40,000+ people behind him! 

Candy - hope you aren't too achey?

Charlie - Roll on next Wednesday...speaking as someone who had only few days maternity leave b4 bubbs arrived...DO AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE!!! Thats an order!

Doods - getting close for you to, hope you keeping ok?

Looby - hope you are feeling a bit better 

Billie - just went to post and yours popped up. Sorry Abi is poorly, hope it's nothing too serious and that she feels better soon. Did you get my PM about ideas of where to meet? Still need to get definite date

Well have day off today as worked saturday...and what am I doing? Something nice with Thomas  -no, bit of shopping time by myself - no, meeting friends for lunch - no......attempting 11 miles on my own - yes....oh how my life has changed     . Thomas is asleep at mo so better go and do dishes and get his bag ready for going to the childminders for a few hours...hate to have an excuse about why I can't go running  

Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Smcc - Good luck for Friday            !

NL - happy 11 miles   It will be a breeze love, you can do it, get that ipod on and off you trott! Hope it isn't too achey after - cold bath for you? 
Thanx for the order! I will attempt to follow it to the letter! 
My sis was in same boat as you with the preterm issue - she was just about to go on leave when lil one decided she was coming so lesson learnt from watching her - although she laughs about the nights out for meals and guinesss (to boost her milk - mmmm!) while lil one was in with the SCBU babysitters  ! 
I aim to get a few last minute chores done then it will be pants telly, book reading, mixed with some cooking, a bit of yoga plus a few gym/swim/chillin sessions at health club up the road! Can't wait!

Candy - Hope that bruise is healing.

Looby - get rested and well please!

Billie - much love and get well soon    to Abi. You all oK? What's up? Hope it isn't serious? Much love to youxx

Sarah - you Ok hun? No word from you and I think you have a scan tomorrow?

Doods - you ok?  What is weekend holding for you?

Love to all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

NL - Hope you are all ready for your run. Do you think you will keep running after the race? (Not immediately obviously). 

Looby and Candy hope you are both feeling better.

Billie - I hope Abi gets better soon.

Charlie - I'm so jealous of you finishing so soon. I was winding down nicely at work but everyone is just so busy I've had to take on a few new jobs now   .There go my weeks of surfing! Your plans sound good - I'm really looking forward to being able to chill and read books. Is all your decorating finished? WE have finally finished the nursery but didn't get all of the garden done last weekend so that might be on the cards for this weekend (weather permitting). Other than that hopefully some relaxing. Went out of lunch with the Inlaws last Sunday which was nice and got to get excited about little clothes and nappies with MIL (DP doesn't get the nappy excitement at all   ).

Minkey - Wow at you with the Chrimbo shopping. I have started but not got much, even though I thought I should get organised before bubs arrives.

Big        to Sarah and Sarah for blood results and scans.

Hello to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your concerns, I am fine now I can actually sit down and sleep facing my favourite way, do like showing off my war wounds though, Jacob is sleeping now like a log, today at playgroup we had a sponsored bike ride, they had drawn a track on the carpark and the kids had to go round as many times as they could, considering Jacob is the youngest, he went round the most times (6!) and totally amazed me, admitidly I turned him slightly at the four turns of the track but he pushed his bike along with his feet so well  he was the star of the show.

So in answer to your question NL (I think was you) the older kids in the other playgroups time used bikes, but Jacob had one of theose cars you sit on and push with your legs.

Louby glad you are home, let us know all the details soon !

Billie, hope Abi is feeling better soon and that its nothing serious x

lol Doods, I reckon our NL will run it twice 

Sarah praying levels just keep in rising x

I can relate to what Morgan said, about when starting walking, i actually wondered if it was leg ache or walking in cot and bumping and beinga ll confused

Thanks Charlie, yes I am a fan on arnica cream, although expecte dto be using mor eon J's bumps than mine hehe, wow last day next week, how exciting x

Love to all 

Soz for spelling mistakes, typing v.fast Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for Moomin!!

Mummies       
  
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 28/09/06

Bumps          

Charliezoom  - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD
Sarahx - EDD


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for new list Minkey

Poll for the next meet this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68694.0


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Sorry for the rather Vague messages   

Basically I had some chest Pain last wednesday, that went off slowly, followed by a headache that arrived thursday morning. I didnt think anything of it and just put it down to the thundery weather    but it got worse and worse and by friday night i was in so much pain i thought my head was going to explode.
I couldnt move my neck, my vision was blurry, i couldnt stand any light etc etc 
After dh had a discussion with the out of hours doctor, it was decided that i needed to get to hosp asap     a paramedic car arrived followed closely by an ambulance and off i went. ( i am glad at the time i didnt know that they suspected a stroke or meningitis )   After a very scary Ct scan and lots of drips and leads plugged into me, i was finally moved from the emergency room to the observation area, and then finally to a ward. My home for 5 days. I have been allowed home on thr strict orders that i am to rest     i am on so much medication i feel like the boy on the smarties advert      and have to go back for more CT scans to ensure the swelling has gone.
I have so far avoided a lumber puncture as the virus that caused the swelling seems to be going ( Thank Goodness ) 

Anyway enough of my waffle, will have a read thru and a catch up with you all soon,
Lots of Love,
Looby xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Looby- glad to hear you're on the mend. That must have been sooo scary for you.

Just wanted to say thanks for all your wishes about my HCG levels. I think I have some better news- today's level was 535 so more than double what is was 2 days ago so I think that is good. Still worried though as I don't think it is that high. There is always something to worry about isn't there?? So still early days but a step in the right direction.

Sarah
x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone - am planning to catch up on posts when I go on maternity leave in 3 1/2 weeks time.

Love to all

Elly xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Elly OMG 33weeks already ! any visited to the Oxford planned soon, be great tos ee youa nd the boys, did you find out what you are having next ?

Hi all, changed the idea for next IUi meet it will be early next year, please despite it seeming ages away, get your vote in for the best date if you are planning on coming, so that we can all put in our diaries, thanks C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick hello from me
Looby  -hope you are feeling much better, sounded very scary for you all. Take care x

SMCC - so pleased you got good news about you levels. Alot of people don't get given their results and sometimes the more info you have the more you worry!

Elly - fab to hear from you. Always wonder how you are what with our boys sharing the same birthday. Can't believe you are 33 weeks! Can't wait to hear from you when you start maternity leave x

Well I am v dispondent, went to do long run on Thurs and had to stop at 5 miles and walk home as bad pain in thigh and pins n needles in feet. It's got worse over last few days so I think I've trapped a nerve. Can't sit for long and kept waking up last night. If no better by monday will try and see chairopactor (spelling?) or physio but part of me doesn't want to see anyone incase they tell me def not to run  . I haven't even tried running since but would rather give it a go on the day even if I have to walk. I know in the scheme of what other people on this site are going through this pales into insignificance but I have worked so hard over the last few months and to not be able to do it would be so frustrating  

Doods- you made me smile at your post, like the idea of doing a Forest Gump and just keep on running past the finish line!

Sorry for the "I feel sorry for myself post!"

Love N. Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Looby - so glad you are home. Are you following those orders to rest - better be mam     . Must have been mighty scary for you all. How are you feeling emotionally and physically now hun? Blooming pleased the no lumbar - Dh will tell you all about that! But if you have to have one it is no worse than a spinal or an epidural really - honest! Have they found out what virus it was? So hoping you make a speedy recovery on those smarties!   Take good care and get well soon.

Doods - sorry that work has delayed your leave that is pants. So hope that date to leave comes round quick and you are off in no time. 

NL - really pants and poo, what have you done?! Oh that is such awful news to hear. Get off to Physio or Chiro or similar - advise alert: call the local running club and ask who they all see, I seen it done here and girls have been running next few days post TX as they sort it out well. Good luck with recovery and hope you get to run.

Candy - posted on meet thread as confused about Friday / Saturday dates?! Hoep you are mending.

Elly - good to hear from you. Woweee not long to go! How are the boys? How are you?

Oink - Not heard from you all week - you OK? 

Sarah - wonderful news! Keep up the good work! Some how try not to worry but imagine that lovely embie nestling in and making home with you it's mummy    keep in touch!  

Sarah - did you have a scan on Friday? How did you get on?  

Well been in work for a few hours clearing some more off my desk - how does one manage to hoard so much, i have no idea how i have so much paper to recycle (at least it is being recylced!). 
So I am on the home straight to getting onto maternity leave at last.  I cannot believe this time i really am going to go off and have a baby. 
I was welling up earlier, with sadness and love, thinking about Lil Willow and how I would have been going off last year but in months time... but sadly I was back in here a few weeks after I gave birth to her last year, wooo what a year. BUT this time it is for real. It feels like a dream - a good dream this time not a nightmare. I'm really having a live healthy baby aren't I? - god that sounds so odd BUT soooooo amazing  .
Welling up agian but with joy - time to go. 

Love you all so much, Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi  all

Why do I seem to lose more posts on this thread than on any others. I always log in and try to find my last post in order to catch up, only to find it had been lost!!!

So some catching up to do

Looby - How scary. I had viral meningitis as a toddler and my lumbar puncture is my earliest memory. I can still describe the doctor! How are you feeling now? Hope you're feeling less smartie tube like. Has your vision returned yet?

Charlie - Congrats on getting closer to to mat leave. The feeling about Willow are sooo natural. My friend was in hospital over Christmas after being in labour for 36 hours after being induced due to the baby having hydrocephalus. The baby was still born. The next Christmas Eve she had twins. They'll be 19 this year and are both at good unis.

Northern Lass - Go to see a physio, chiropractor or osteopath. I know it would be devastating for you to be told that you couldn't run but in the long run it is far safer than running and doing long term damage. I know that sounds negative but take care of yourself. I'm sure it'll be fine but it's best to get advice. And most importantly- good luck

Sarah - Great that your HCG levels are on the up. Go girl.

Candy - Well done Jacob - You little star.

Doods - I got so excited because I washed my first load of baby stuff. I even took a photo of the line of washing (in my gallery - yes I am THAT sad!!)

Billie - Hope Abi is on the mend.

Big Hi to everyone else I've missed.

My news - spent 5 hours in hospital on Sunday night. Concerned about blood pressure as had dodgy vision and headaches since Thursday. Had full MOT and sent home as it was a migraine, or two. Feeling better now. Then had growth scan on Tuesday (25 weeks+4) Both babues are huge. Touching the top 5% on the graphs. between 2 and 3 weeks ahead of average growth for singles. No wonder I feel like the side of a house. In the three weeks between midwife/hospital visits last time I'd grown 6-8 weeks worth of growing. Won't see consultant til 9th October to discuss implications of these two bruisers. Can't wait to go on maternity leave as I'm starting to struggle now. Only a few weeks left.
I hope this post actually works.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

good weekend then? What did you all get up to?

Sam - Wow a heavy load there then hun! How fab to have two healthy bundles on board but very tiring I'm sure!?! Is work Ok or is it getting real tough now? So sorry to hear about the hosptal visit - you OK now? Do you get migraines alot? So what date do you start Mat leave? Is it half term time? How exciting to be only a few weeks off leaving!! Are you all prepared, lots bought for the twins or lots still to do?
Thanks for your kind words and for relaying your friend's story. Willow had hydrochephulus amoung other things so I understand the very sad and devastating Stillbirth that she suffered - Willow would not have made it either. It just hits me hard some days as I'm still grieving which is one of the things I have to learn to adjust to. I had such hopes for Willow that I feel so sad to not have her here with us   , i do understand however that it wasn't to be. 
But it is soooo exciting to have this lil one arriving in a few weeks time  

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing Ok with bumps and bubs!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies - how are you all?
Sam - wow, a right couple of bruisers indeed!  Mine were also whoppers so I really feel for you - jus tthe sheer weight is so tiring.  Have you thought of seeing your gp to get signed off work sick?  With the migraine and such big whoppers, it might be best for your health and babies to stop work a bit earlier if you can.  Hope your bp comes down and is not pre-eclampsia.  do you have any odeoma? My best friend also got a migraine at about your stage and her midwife and doctor got in a right old tizzy about bp but she was fine after a few days and gave birth to her twins naturally at 38 weeks with no medication!  Will go and have a look at pic in a mo....

Charlie - you are so brave to get through what you have had to this last year or so, so I hope that you can really relax when you get on maternity leave - when do you finish?

Northern - ouch, sounds painful.  Hope its not a trapped nerve and that a bit of rest sorts you out.  How is Thomas - still chattering lots?

Elly - blimey that's come around quick!!  Are the boys getting prepared for the imminent birth?  Must be too young to really understand but I'm sure they will get excited.

Sarah - congrats on your bfp and doubling hcg levels, excellent news.  Fingers crossed that it contintues to rise nicely for you.

Looby - was really shocked to hear about your illness, sounds so scary so I hope you are feeling better very soon.

We had a lovely time on holiday - (south of France - Cannes) mum and dad were there too so they loved getting to spend so much time with the boys.  Bit stressful travelling with them but hey ho, we managed it!  Weather was gorgeous and the boys had lots of time trotting around the pool (Robin coudln't be tempted in at all and Oli only went in twice   ) and on the sea shore.

Since we got back, they've moved up to the big kids room at nursery and are doing so well, I'm really proud of them.  They have settled brilliantly, even thought the routine is a bit different, and are learning lots of new things.  they have also mastered eating with their own spooon and fork.  end up with yoghurt 360 degrees, but some of it does go in the mouth    Both boys teething today so a bit grumpy and Robin keeps biting chunks out of poor Oli's arm.

by the way - they both have lots of tiny bites on their legs - we wonder if they are flea bites? We don't have any bites but I guess the boys play ont he carpet a lot so are closer to the ground? wonder if the cats got fleas while they were in cat prison......poor fur babies.  Must sort it out as Oli looks like a neglected little waif covered in flea and Robin bites!

better get on, piles of washing and a sunny day!
hi to everyone I missed
xxx Kirsty


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Morgan - So glad that you had a good holiday with the boys and their grandparents. Sounds lovely. Could well be flea bites but I would expect you and DH to have one or two if you go around sockless. We had fleas in a house I rented (cats had been gone for months) and it was horrible so if there is any chance then I would get some treatment. You can buy a flea treatment for carpets in the supermarkets (Bob Martin makes it) which helps a lot, but ours was so bad we had to get the council in with industrial strength stuff  . Look out for little black things which you can't squish between your fingers.

NL - How are you? Hope you have had some treatment and are able to run again.

Looby - Hope you are recovering hon.

Sorry gotta run as I have loads of work to do and am off for the next 2 days (hoping DP is taking me away somewhere nice for my birthday).

Love to all.

D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just time for a quick post before I pick Agatha up from nursery.

How is everyone?

NL - hope you are OK to run on Sunday?  I think DH is set, got his lucozade sport today in Boots as requested!

Morgan - hope you sort out the fleas, or whatever it is that is biting the boys (apart from Robin of course   !).  Glad you had a good hols, sounds like fun - good plan having grandparents there to help!

Going it alone - heres hoping yor mat leave comes around very soon, you sound like you need to put your feet up my dear!

smcc - any news?

Elly - fab to hear from you, I can't believe you are due so soon - I still haven't added your EDD to the list, when is it

Charlie - how are you doing?

Not much news from here really - we have booked to have some proper photos of Agatha taken on 18th November for christmas presents for the grandparents, which has given me a good excuse to buy a nice outfit for her - just bought some red shoes to go with the dress today - so excited they are going to look so sweet - how sad is that?!?

Hope everyone is good

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

Kirsty / Morgan - Great to hear from you and so pleased you had a wonderful holiday! Ouch bites from all angles sounds painful! Hope you find out what it is and if it is fleas. You made me laugh Doods  having to get the council in - my that was some flea infested house!! So pleased the boys enjoyed the hols too and parents. The boys sound like they are doing sooo well you must be very proud?
Thanks for your lovely words Kirsty. It just hits me some days but it is great to have you all there to help pick me up and make me smile, thank you. I have left work - yiipppeeee! Last day was yesterday and I have some very nice pressies (did very well and spoilt rotten!) top choc cake scoffed and finally got out of the door once I'd handed over to Dh the last few project bits at 8pm - phew! So I am on maternity leave. mmmm that must mean I'm having a baby then?! How exciting! 

Doods *- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!   *
So have you had a fab day? Lots of TLC, pressies and meal out I hope? tell all! Enjoy!

Minkey - Photos sounds fab idea, hope they go well. You are reminding me that I need to get organised fro Xmas as I will have a distraction this year won't I? Have you much planned for your weekend?

We got a scan tomorrow - get to see her ladyship again! Cool. bet it is tight and ratehr squashed in there now!

Love to all mums, bumps and babies!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Doods

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Enjoy your day!

Love Charlie xxx*


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I haven't disappeared, just struggling with lots of things!

For once Myles is well (touch wood quick!!) and makes me laugh more each day! He is so beautiful and amazing to watch as he develops it scares me sometimes that my relationship with him is soooo big!! Am I making any sense?

Dh is slowly accepting the fact that he is a dad and a husband and had responsibilities for 18 months now as and when he chooses but now he has to accept it all of the time. I don't remember an opt out clause when we signed the marriage register or believe me I'd have taken it!!!

Work is looming on the horizon! I have been off since June but I think I am ready to go back, maybe, possibly! I will have a staged return as I have been off longer than 4 wks and then I need to work out what to work! Occupational health appointment tomorrow morning, I am taking Myles with me so it will be a quick appointment, surely no-one can be intense if he is there!

Doods- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Charlie- I can't believe you are on mat leave already, that is so exciting! Have a lovely scan tomorrow, we have a lovely face scan from when I was 35 wks not a 3D one just a normal one, his eyes nose and lips are so clear!

NL- Hope things are ok for sunday, sending you speed vibes!!

Looby- Hope you are recovering well and doing just what the doctor ordered!

Going it alone- Hope you are better

Morgan- Glad you had a good time, I know what you mean about travelling, I struggled with one when we went skiing, I don't envy you with 2!!

Love to everyone else

Oink xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Thought I'd post while I have a little time.  I so admire you girls (esp twin mummies) for finding the time to post.  It's lovely to hear the updates on how all of the babies are developing, so thank you Kirsty, Elly, Minkey, Oink!  I can't believe how far pg you are Elly - it's come around so quickly!!

Oink - best of luck tomorrow for a not too intense appt!

NL - how are you honey and will you be able to run?  They are coning off our streets as I type in readiness for everyone passing - I hope you're fit enough to join in after all of the training you've done.  Look forward to meeting you in October when we finally get a date arranged - if we don't meet soon, Abi and Thomas will actually be talking to each other by the time we get round to it.

Charlie -   you're finally finished and are having a baby!!  Lovely feeling isn't it but I bet you've been twidling your thumbs all day wondering what to do!!  

Looby - been thinking about you honey.  Hope you've got your feet up and are resting.

Both Abi and I have been down with that cold.  Mine's gone onto my chest and I've been feeling really rough - you can't rest with a baby though can you!!  Abi has had a poorly tummy for 2 weeks now and is just starting to get back to normal.  I'm reintroducing solid feeds too now so she's a lot more rested.

We were at a memorial service for Robbie last night which we go to every year.  I expected to feel alot stronger this year as we have Abi but I found it really difficult more than previously.  I couldn't stop sobbing and then felt guilty as I was thinking about all of the other people in the room and on FF who aren't as lucky as I have been and don't have another baby yet.  I said to Dh on the way home that I think it was because we now know exactly what we've missed out on in seeing him develop having seen Abi develop so far - before Abi we were just imagining and we now know that it's impossible to know how it all feels until you're experiencing it for real.

Anyway, enough from miserable old me feeling sorry for myself.
Love to all,
Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Billie   
Totally understand how you feel my love and it is always going to be tough at these times. I feel for you and send all my love  to you Dh, Ab and of course to Robbie  . Just let it flow hun. Better to be letting the emotions out and talking to Dh about it all. Don't feel guilty for being upset you are allowed to be upset you are greiving for your son who is your first born. You have come along way and are so brave and strong - I have so much admiration for you. 
You are allowed to be upset it is part of the healing process. Your memories are precious and they bring with them mixed emotions that at times must flood your every pore. 
So sorry you and Abi have been so poorly with cold and sicknes how nasty and no time for you to rest either you must feel done in? Are you on the mend? Get well soon!

Oink - hope that appoitnment goes well hun! So pleased that DH is seeing the light and pulling in the right direction - men eh!?! Hope piglet continues to be well and keeps making you laugh.
Have you seen this http://www.babytoupee.com/? A friend sent it to me  !!!

NL - are you well? how is the injury is it mended are you gonna be able to run? Hope all good lots of    for you.

looby - You mending? Hope you're doing well.  

Thanks for all the wishes re: mat leave.  mmmm gonna have to get used to this new life - weird isn't it? Vey exciting!

Take care all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys - Total mememememememememe post

Been feeling a bit low this past week, stopped breastfeeding last weekend (which I can't really talk about without crying) and after a very tough few days, Jacob has almost stopped pulling/begging for "Mum juice" and although hes not drinking very much, he knows he is having "Moo Moo" Milk now.

Jacob has never been the best eater, but the last 4weeks have been terrible, 1 week he ate nothing and since hes eaten very little, he will eat stuff like banana cake, blueberries, raisins and breadsticks as snacks, but hes stopped eating any dairy products such as yogurt's and cheese sticks, things that I relied on him eating to get calcium......... On the days I cut out the snacks, he still ate no dinner ........anyway to cut a long story short, I went to see h/v yesterday as now I have stopped breastfeeding hes drinking less than 3oz of milk a day, nothing at night and nothing this morning ..... and not getting any calcium in dairy, I ended up walking on on her in floods of tears as she hasn't got a clue, all I wanted was someone to tell me that long term he won't be effected or offer an alternative such as calcium drops.

The Dr phoned last night as he had been told about my outburst and said he understood I was very worried about my son and that could I come back and see him, I did this morning and my poor little man has a very bad case of tonsillitis (Apparently his immune system is weak from the glandular fever and hes susceptible to much more) ... no wonder hes not eating ...... (Even the old trick of sending food along on thomas the tank engine wasn't working) so this timed with stopping breastfeeding, teething and everything hes had this last month like an ear infection, cold and cough hes just totally run down.

In himself hes still a happy little man ... the doctor wants me to write down what he eats this week and a typical day when he was eating and he will get a paediatrician to look at what hes eating to see if he needs any supplements other than vitamin drops, which hes suggested I give Jacob at the moment, he said that it is very important he gets enough calcium as now is the building blocks for the future, but it maybe that hes getting more than I think, so doesn't want to prescribe anything with out advise, which is sensible.

I know you all know how I feel, you can't help but worry when you love your little one so much it hurts.

----

Ok now I have written that mammoth post which I just needed to get off my chest, I will begin.

Oh Billie, I can't say anything to help but I am sending my love xxx

Oink OMG yes, it makes so much sense........... glad DH seems to be being better, hoper the appointment went ok

Louby how are you feeling ?

Happy birthday Doods

Charlie how was the scan ?

Ouch Northern, hope its eased up and you can still do the race, if you can't no one will think any of the worse as you can't help it and you have still raised all the sponsorship money

Morgan, holiday sounded fab and what big boys being in the next class up, bet they are changing so much daily.

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

HI all

Candy - Poor Jacob! It seems as though it's all piling on top of him, bless. Hope evrything sorts itself out and that he's up to munching his normal amounts soon.

NL - Are you all ready for the weekend? I hope you're fully recovered.

Morgan - Thanks for the advice. I didn't have another migraine and my bp is quite low now, 121/72 so that's got that sorted. My back is killing my though! I left work early today as it was hurting too much. I've worn a back brace all week which was helping. I bought a TENS machine on the way home so hopefully that'll do the trick. I'm due to finish work 3rd November, with a week off for half term in the mean time. I must admit though, every week is getting harder. As I work with children with special needs there's very little let up as they don't understand. I shouldn't have to teach after 20th October as my class will be disbanded! And yes I do have odeoma in my feet and ankles but it's not too bad if I wear flight socks and put them on first thing. They are quite swollen today as my back was too bad this morning so I couldn't reach my feet! Not a pretty sight. Flip flops in torrential rain - great.

Billie - As you said, your feelings for Abi have made you feel even stronger for Robbie. That teamed with you and Abi being poorly must have made you feel even worse. Look after yourself hun and I hope you're feeling a lot better soon.

Doods - Hope you had a great birthday

Love to everyone else, Will catch up soon

Sam xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Candy- I feel as though your post was written by me!! 

Myles stops eating on and off and it took a sobbing trip to the Gp before we discovered tonsilitis too!! He's started with it again this morning, he's hardly eaten anything today and even refused yogurt!!  

I now know that when he starts coughing, choking on toys that he puts in his mouth and his glands are up, I tend to tip him upside down so I can see his tonsils! 

I too worry about his calcium intake and also cried continually when I stopped breastfeeding, which was at the same age as Jacob!!

I promise it gets better, you will look back as he downs a drink of milk and wonder what the problem was! Even if his calcium intake is low for a short time he will soon pick it up again!

Take care

LOve from

Oink and Piglet xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy babes, feeling so sorry for you hun.   Not surprised you're feeling so upset.  I'm a bit stressed cos Oli isn't drinking more than 3oz milk a day and that's without all the illnesses, not eating and stuff that poor J has had lately.  So glad your doc is trying to help and I hope this next week brings better luck with J's appetite and that you can speak to the paed too.

Oink - how are you hun?  What's the latest on work and stuff? I hope you are looking after yourself and feeling a bit better too.

Going it alone - really hope the next few weeks at work whizz by for you.  I'm sure you do this, but I always propped my feet / legs up as high as I could in the evenings.  A bit hard cos if you lie too far back, you get heartburn / can't breathe cos of the babes   hope it helps.

Billie - you are a wonderful mum so it must be so hard for you thinking about Robbie, especially when you have your beatiful girl.  At least you've got this place to come to and let your feelings out   I hope that helps a little 

Northern - how are you doing? Fingers double crossed for taking part this weekend   

Seems like my poor chickens are all going through a rough time at the moment so I hope October is better.  Nearly time for   yay!

Had a goodish day today although my shopping trip wasn't so great.  Traffic was appalling, took an hour to get home (5 miles   ), boys were fed up, and the 2 things I'd gone to buy I coudln't get - wellies for the boys and cool funky knitting patterns for MIL (I have no talent for knitting   ) to knit the boys a jumper or hat or something for this winter.  I thought knitting was fashionable at the moment (Gwyneth etc) but you wouldn't know it from the patterns    Any tips, girls, on either?  

got to run, supper time, yum yum 
xxxx
Kirsty


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a real flying visit so apologies for lack of personals other than
     for Candy and Jacob

and the reason I came here-to wish Northern all the luck in the world.Really hope you get the chance to run having trained so hard.
WIll be thinking of you on Sunday.

To everyone else-have had numerous traumas (what's new?)of late and my gorgeous girl has had to take priority,then work,then sick cat etc etc so SORRY for being so lousy.
Promise to come back and tell you all about the christening,nightmare nanny from hell (and I mean hell) etc etc.

Hve a great weekend all.

xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi thirtysix

I thought you'd left the country, hope you are ok and recovering from your traumas

Lots of love

Oink x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All   

Thanks for all your thoughts and get well wishes    
I am feeling much better Thankyou, the swelling has almost gone and i am off the painkillers, anti swelling drugs etc.

Going to attempt to catch up but apologies if i have missed anything   

Sarah - Glad your scan went okay - sorry you didnt get to see a HB but as you have said 6 weeks is very early. I remember from my early scans that i had one on the monday and there was no hb but when i had another one on the thursday it was there. Hoping for good news next week 

Elly - Hope you are all well    where has that time flown     

Sam - Glad your bp is low and you are feeling a bit better - when do you start ML ??

Doods - Belated birthday wishes   Did dh take you somewhere nice  

Minkey - Ooooh Red shoes and dresses - makes it all seem so Christmassy    sorry cant help it get so excited  

Charlie - How did yesterday's scan go ?? Hope you are enjoying your mat leave - FINALLY !!!!  Make sure you get some rest please   

Oink How did your appt go ?? you are doing great - keep your chin up matey xx

Billie - Just sending huge      &      to you all 

Candy - I know what stopping bf has done to you, but please remember you have managed for a lot longer than most and you would have given Jacob a wonderful gift. Also remember that your stopping is to give jacob another special gift - the chance of a brother or sister. Hoping you are both a bit brighter today    

36 Lovely to hear from you     Will look forward to hearing all your news xx

NL - so hope you are a bit better - So admire your determination     will be thinking of you xxx

Love to anyone i have missed   

Went to a Gymboree taster class on thursday, They are setting up a new franchise locally and have been running open house for the last 2 weeks. Katie loved it so we are starting properly next week. Swimming also went better this week - meaning she didn't cry all the way thru the lesson like she has for the last 2 weeks.  

oops where does that time go 

KJ, Molly, Starr, & Murtle if you happen to look in     

Looby xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

NL - if you log on I just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow - I hope you are able to run!!  Just dropped DH off at the airport for his flight up!

Minkey xx

PS 36 - fab to hear from you, looking forward to the Nanny for hell story! x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Quick one from me to say thank you so much for all your good luck messages, your support has meant alot to me. My leg isn't 100% but a lot better than it was so will be lining up with 49,999 other people in the morning. I am number 47,577 so if you are watching it on t.v I'll be the one at the back in the illiminous yellow Leukaemia research t-shirt and bright red face. I'll let you know on Monday how I got on (optimisitc I'll have finished by monday!!)

Sorry no personals but off to bed,

Thank you for being such fab friends
Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

NL - So glad your leg is good enough for you take part. Hope all went/is going well. Sorry to be ignorant but I don't know how long it might take for you to do it in!!

Morgan - There goes the voice of experience - raise your feet until the heartburn and/or breathing gets the better of you! Have you been spying on me?!?

Looby - ML starts in 5 weeks time. I have 3 weeks, then half term and then one more week after that. Hopefully by class will be disbanded at half term so my last week will just be hand over time. I'm sharing a class with another pregnant teacher who goes off the week after me. We are a special school and our class only has 5 children in it so that it can be split as we go off at almost the same time. I've been very lucky as we've only taught half of the time each since going back after the summer.

Love to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just had to post - I am so proud of my DH - he ran the Great North run in 1 hour 52mins and as a result has raised about £700 for Epilepsey Research (his nephew suffers from this).  What a total star!!

NL - hope you got on OK, I was looking for you on the TV!   


Minkey xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Minkey - Well done to DH, wonderful star he is fabulous news!!!!!

NL - Hope you managed to complete and well done for getting on with it you have made such an achievement with all the training. I hope you did well hun! 

Candy - oh hun lots of   for you and some   for why you've given BF up. Hope things are looking up for Jacob and he gets over the tonsillitis and gets well soon! Keep strong my love and it is great to hear that your GP is so caring - keep hold of that GP, sounds excellent!
You heard anything frm HollyC? Is she OK?

Oink - Hoping all is going well for you my love. 

Billie - hope you are Ok, how are you feeling?  

Looby - So good to hear from you and glad you are off the drugs love! So feeling better but not 100%, how is that doing and feeling at mo? Ta for text - you are a love and so organised   I am impressed.
Gymboree sounds great and good to hear swimming is going better too - let us know if you get on well with the next session.

Sarah - hope you are Ok hun.    

36 - Great to hear from you! Please do tell all. Hope things are better now mind, poor you sounds like it has been a very tough time for you - much   xx

Morgan - Shopping trips sounded awfully stressful on the traffic front - poor you! Did you have a good weekend to make up for it?

Going it alone - so hope you are doing OK hun. What a load to carry and then all the heartburn and odema etc.! My how are you manging to get into work in those sexy flip flops and flight socks without anyone you know spotting you   ?! I have started on the odema and I've only got one biffer to carry around! with Two, I do feel for you hun!

Thanks guys for asking about us... Our scan went well the Renal pelvis dilation measurements (kidneys) are still in a good range as they are well below the 9mm   level as at 6 & 7 mm (left is always a bit more dilated) so all looking set to follow the plan of antibiotics post birth till the ultrasound scan on her at 6 weeks old to see if all normal. 
She was looking quite cramped and very solid! Chubby face was staring to my right side - went to see MIL in afternoon and she showed me pics of Dh a few days old - spitting image of that chubby face staring at us   bless! We're gonna meet her in a few weeks time eh?!  
So pleased that DH looked a pretty baby - as all babies look like their dad's for a while don't they? The thought of Dh in drag has had a few of us in stitches   
They think we are looking at 3Kg (6lbs 12ozs I think that is in old money) at mo - so at a gain of 1/2 lb a week now we are still on for a biffer lass at term then!! 

Well I'm off to get some food into me as I'm hungry.
Do hope you have all had a good weekend and life has been good for you all.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Northern - been thinking about you today, hope it all went brilliantly, can't wait to hear about it.  Hope you are home by now soaking in a hot bath  

CONGRATS Mr Minkey!!  No idea how fast that time is but it's definitely quicker than I could walk 3 miles so it sounds very impressive to me!

Going it Alone - your class must just think that all teachers are pregnant    re. the swollen feet vs heartburn - delicate balancing act, innit? (and glamourous too!)   they need to invent some special remote control chair that you can programme when you reach optimum height at both ends!

36 - hugs to you and lovely Immy, look forward to hearing all about it when you have a second.  

Charlie - scan sounds amazing! blimey, it's so close now.  My boys were already born before we'd got to your stage.  Seems this is the thread for growing great big biffers - there have been lots of bigguns, think we've a combined weight of a few tons between our babes lol  

Looby = glad to hear you're feeling better and off meds. Hope you;re still resting though  

Candy - hope things have been a bit better for you and J x

Off to see how my boots are getting on on eBay.  Stupidly bought a gorgeous and expensive pair of boots 2 years ago when I'd just found out I was pg.  Only got  to wear them once before legs got swollen.  My feet and legs have never got back to what they were before   so they don't fit now    so sad, but never mind, if I can make back a few ££ I could maybe buy some new ones.  
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

xxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I did it!!        I managed to run all 13.1 miles without walking 1 step. I really didn't think I'd be able to run it all having only ran 9 miles once. It took me exactly 1hr longer than Mr Minkey 2hrs 52mins. It was really warm and sunny and one stage which made it harder but I kept going and for the last mile I had a burst of energy and ran the fastest I've ever ran. DH and Thomas found a place to watch in the last mile and DH complained that I ran too fast to get a photo...something I never thought I'd hear people say! As I ran past I was waving like mad and shouting "Love you Thomas" apparently after I'd ran past THomas was saying to two ladies next to him "My mummy gone!" It was a fab day and I would definitely do it again. Thank you for all of your support and best wishes. 

Billie -  I was looking out for you and whenever I saw a woman and baby girl I was wondering if it was you!? I will Pm you about meeting up after I've posted this

Minkey - congrats to DH and his fab time..he wasn't wearing a blue G string was he?! That was a real eye opener! I'm sure I'd have run faster if there had been a more steady stream of men in g strings running past 

Charlie - fab how you got an amazing scan photo, not long before you meet her and give her the first cuddle of many.

Going it alone  - roll onhalf term. Hope the next few weeks fly by for you.

36 - great to hear from you, sorry you've had a bit of a nightmare time of it recently. Hope you've managed to get a nanny sorted.

Candy -  sending you big hugs. Well done you for b/f as long as you have esp as when you were pregnant you weren't sure if you were going to b/f at all! I hope Jacob is feeling better soon. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about Jacob not eating much, it's amazing how little they can get by on and think it's quite common. Sending you   for your dreams to come true.

Elly- can't wait to hear from you when Maternity leave starts.

Morgan - hope your boots raised a decent amount so you can buy yourself some more! 

Looby - glad you are feeling better

Doods - good luck for your last few weeks at work..not long to go. Sorry I missed your birthday, did you get up to anything nice?

Oink - hope you and Myles ok and that going back to work is ok. Take care of yourself 

V-I-L, scarlett, Miss Jules, Prof Waffle, TOms mummy and anyone else that looks in on this thread, hello!

Well Thomas is walking most of the time now and getting really steady on his feet, the difference in 2 weeks is amazing. Got his first pair of 'walking shoes' on saturday which he loves! 

Love to everyone and thanks again for all your support 
N. Lass Xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]WELL DONE NL   [/fly]

                    

Bet Dh was so proud of you  

  to you & Minkey's DH

Love to all,

Looby xx

PS Madam now has a snotty cold   will we ever get a week without something disturbing her sleep


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I took the day off work for my birthday and had a lie-in and a lovely bath and then got a phone call from DP telling me to pack a bag! He took me off to the lakes for a lovely relaxing weekend. It was so nice baing away together and with no household chores to get done!

NL - Well done you!!! So glad that you were able to run and did so well. You should be very proud of yourself and I'm sure your friend would be too. I hope you are relaxing now. 

Well done to Mr Minkey too.

Candy - So sorry to hear about Jacob being poorly, but glad that the GP was more switched on that the HV. I hope the poor we mite is feeling better soon and tucking in to lots of lovely ice cream.

Morgan - hope the boys are doing ok and that your boots made a huge profit on e-bay so that you can treat yourself!

Charlie - great news that your little princess is doing so well (and not so little). I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave. 

Looby - Glad you are feeling a bit better and gymboree and swimming sounds good. 

Only 2 weeks to go til maternity leave for me and I can't wait. Started winding down a bit too early and now things have got really busy so I think it'll be 2 manic weeks for me. Had first ante-natal class on Wed and spoke to midwife about my c-section. She said if I really wasn't happy about it I should talk to the consultant as lots of women with SPD have to deliver without opening their legs too wide so hope to ask consultant about it on Monday.

Big   to Billie, 36, SMCC, Sair, Oink, Sam, and everyone I've missed. Got to get back to reports!

D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

[fly]Well done Northern Lass[/fly]








That is such an achievement!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Wooohhoooo 
Well done Northern Lass!!!!!*

*We so knew you could do it. Well done hun and what a top story with thomas and Dh on side lines too 

We are VERY proud of you!

Love Charlie xxx*


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Northern Lass you fab speedy girl you.     You should be very proud.

love 
Jules
xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Well done Northern Lass!!!!*        
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Very well done Northern Lass - I feel so inferior in your presence at such an achievement.  I cry just thinking about everyone's success so goodness only knows what I'd be like if I ran myself!!  You other girls make me inferior too as I can't do fancy text and moving letters!!!

Abi has cut her first tooth and I'm so excited!!!!!!  I'm so proud of her - is that silly?  When she first sat up herself I was saying well done but didn't phone round to tell people.  With her tooth I'm bursting with pride and have phoned all my family to tell them.  I was jumping about like a loony yesterday and Abi was laughing - not sure if she knew I was proud or if she just thinks Mummy is a nutcase (probably the latter!).

Will catch up properly soon, but love to all and thanks so much for your kind thoughts for Robbie's memorial last week.  It means so much to have you all around and to know people who understand what you're going through.

Billie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your congratulaton messages, really made me smile and feel like I actually won the race. Well I 've been trying to sort out somewhere to stay for half term the one night I've not been at work,  hence no postings. Did have time to ring Billie though and hurray we're going to meet up in 4 hours! Thomas is looking forward to interviewing a potential girlfriend and practice his chat up line which I think will be "Hello ABi!"
Going to Cardiff this weekend to hep my dad clear my Grampys flat   
So will catch up properly next week.

Love to you all, N.Lass x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

NL - In our eyes you won Honey  
Hope you have a lovely time today - Please give them both a big   &    from me & Katie 

Billie -           to Abi's first tooth - It changes the whole look of their face and looks so cute too   

Oops another snotty sneeze - Best go 

Love to all
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

In my eyes too NL, everyone who took part and raised money for charity are winners and I tae my hat, my shoes, even my winter coat off to you all     well done what a great time to and well done Mr Minkey  

Jacob had a bad night last night, but on the whole since I stopped breat feeding hes been a complete star with hius sleepinga nd no longer pulls at me for milk, hesd also taken to drinking milk (albeit now chocolate floavored) very well so I am no longer worried, just have to start working on the meat and veg again, but as you know with all kids this is not always very easy  

Hope NL and Billie had a great meet, after all this time, will feel like you have known each other for ever.

Not long now Doods until you are on maternity leave, let us know what they say about c-section

Awww Thomas has his walking shoes, any pictures ?

VIL any news ?

Morgan have you sold the boots ?

Charlie, not long now, I am very excited   

36 life is never simple for you, but when you get chnace we must hear your nanny horroh story  

Gymboree sounds fun Louby, glad you are finding more things todo, thats more important come winter when you can't go walking etc

Love to all not mentioned.

Candy x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya

Northern Lass - As the others said, you ARE a winner. Well done hun

Candy - Well done for keeping up your BF as long as you did. I went to a BF class on Thursday night. It was great as there were four of us from the twins antenatal goup so we made our own little gang and got to practice on two dolls! I just hope that I take to it as well as you obviously did. Any top tips?

Congrats Abi on your first tooth. Now the fun really begins.

Doods - Hope your consultation goes well on Monday.

Morgan - If you can invent that chair, then I'd be at the front of the queue. Sounds like a fab idea.

Charlie - Scan sounds good news. Keep it up.

Hugs and belly rubs to all Ive missed

Love from Sam xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quick update on our meet up with NL and Thomas.  We had a fantastic time and it was lovely to finally meet in person.  Thomas had practised his 'Hello Abi' but wouldn't say it at first.  He did after a little while and it was so cute!!!  He offered Abi some of his ice cream too which was very kind of him.  We went to a soft play which was a first for us too - Abi went in the ball pool and tried a little seesaw.  Thomas was into everything including going down the 6-14 year olds slide with his Mum!!  

It's lovely to finally put faces to names.  NL and I are so far away from the rest of you but at least we can now meet up and keep in touch.

Love to everyone,
Billie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Bit of a me post and rant I'm afraid    .

Spoke to my hip surgeon on Friday who said he would support me if I want to have a natural birth   . So went to my appointment today all ready to discuss it with my consultant only to find that my consultants clinic is a Friday and I have to go back then to discuss it. (The scan people and appointment people questioned the registar when she made this appointment for us but she was very insistent    ). The registar we saw today was equally rubbish and didn't seem to have a clue and on top of all that it seems that bubs is breech so I may have to have a section anyway   . (my midwife has been saying that it is head down for the last 6 weeks but it has been in the same position all this time   .

Looks like i'll have to do some floor scrubbing for the next few days then face the consultant myself on Friday cos DP has a meeting hich he can't change at this short notice. Why are the NHS so badly organised!!! 

Sorry but had to get that out. Will try to catch up properly later when I have calmed down.

D x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,
Can I join you on the consultant rant. I went to see mine yesterday with a list of questions as long as my arm. My old one retired last week and my new one doesn't start until next week so I saw a stand in. I've been getting a few symptoms over the last couple of weeks that I was concenred about including palpitations and migraines. When I bought them up he told me that if I have any concerns to ring the hospital maternity triage dept and they will sort it out. He measured me and felt my tummy and left. I may have well seen my midwife because he did no more than a routine appointment with her. I still didn't have any questions answered as he could not wait to get out of the room. I was just having a moan to the midwife there afterwards as the fire alarm went off and we had to stand out in the rain for 1/4 hour! So what a complete waste of time. Hopefully my next trip to the consultant will be a bit more productive. I rang the hospital triage that night because my heart ws pounding and was taken in last night for tests. Now I have to have a 24 hour tracing of my heart to check it out, all things that should have been sorted out at the clinic yesterday morning. 

Sorry for the rant

Love Sam xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't really stop but I just wanted to day to Doods & Going it alone -














to your mean consultants!! They clearly don't understand how important you both are!

Musn't moan about them too much though as mine was a angel 

Minkey xx

PS Hope everyone else is well? x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

OMG, Just realised how close we are getting to the number two on my ticker!!!  Where does the time go?


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Have calmed down a bit now so back to catch up properly. Have been doing all sorts of weird contortions to get bubs to turn around but no luck so far - seems it might be as stubborn as it's Mummy!   Has anyone had an ECV? DP isn't very keen on the idea but I so want to deliver bubs naturally now.

Sam - So sorry that your hospital is rubbish too.   It really doesn't give you much confidence for delivery when they can't even manage a routine appointment does it? I hope the monitoring goes ok and you don't have anything to worry about.

Minkey - Thanks for your support. How are you and Agatha? It must be scary that she is growing up so fast.

Charlie - Where are you hun? Hope everything is good with you. Not long to go now!

Big  and   to Candy and big brave Jacob, NL and Thomas, Billie and Abi, Looby and Katie, Morgan and the boys, PW, Miss Jules, Elly, 36, Tomsmummy, Shazia, Sarah, VIL and Moosey all your lovely babes and bumps and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Minkey - LOVING that smiley - just sums it up perfectly!
Sam and Doods, what rubbish treatment you've had.  Keep fighting your corner girls, (although you shouldn't have to if you've getting looked after right).

Sam - I was in and out of day care a lot during the last few weeks and in many ways I felt more at ease there seeing the same, very experienced midwives who looked at you and talked to you and really seemed to know what they were doing, rather than an on-duty consultant who just looked at my notes in an office for 2 seconds before making some pronouncement.  Actually, my own consultant was fine but after she admitted me for the induction, I never saw her again until 11 days later when she came in to discharge me!

Billie / Northern - glad you enjoyed your meet up.  It's great to put names to faces at last (I've only met 1 person so far from FF but really enjoyed that)

Candy - glad J is doing better.  I hope that little by little he will get back into his food, just hope you can take it slow and its not too stressful.

Yay I sold my boots on eBay!  Got a really good price and even after buying some cute wellies for the boys on eBay I still have a good amount to put towards some new boots that actually fit me  

Robin and Oliver are fine, starting to pick up some words now and generally full of beans.  They are getting up a bit too early though - 6am the last few days   me and dh are soooo not morning people but guess we'll adapt again - it's just like the early months all over  
must run
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Doods is an ecv, where they try turning the baby ? if so my friend had it, she said it was pretty uncomfortable and she was sore for a few days after but it worked for her and she went on to have a natural birth, if thats not what you meant then just ignore me !

Morgan.... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh at 6am's hope the boys give you a lay in tomorrow   

Billie am most jealous of your meet  

All is good in Candy land, just wanted to pop on and send my love to Charlie, hope you are ok, unlike you to be quiet  

Will catch up properly at the weekend if I can C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All!

Sorry I've not been around the last few days but I went into labour on Tuesday morning! 4 hrs later at 1.16pm I had a the most amazingly beautiful little girl in my arms whom we have named Iduna Eliza Daisy, she weighed in at 7lbs 6oz and was 2weeks and 1 day early! 

I'll explain full details when I have more time but in a nut shell ... I had a natural labour got to 8cm at home (!!) with no idea at all that I was that much; good ole HypnoBirthing I was obviously so relaxed! My midwife followed us in and managed to stay to deliver her - which was amazing. We got to have the birth we wanted with someone who totally understood our emotions and previous birth history with Willow etc. Loads of hugs and kisses and tears all round! DH was fab as ever and an amazing birthing partner   again - except for having a feel and telling me I was only 3cm (when at home) but that maybe he would call the midwife and ask her what we should do   ! Prob just as well he didn't tell me he could feel 7cm and a big sack of water at that time!

I did need a wee blood transfusion as I haemorrhaged  and lost a 1L, plus I had some stitches. But we have all gotten home about 2hrs ago - feeling much better and not looking as ghostly!
Feels totally amazing and keep having to pinch myself that I am a mummy to the most gorgeous girl who so far has been very content if a little tricky to feed at times - think that's normal eh?

Will endeavour to post piccie in some form in a mo.

Looby - thanks for keeping this news to yourself, boy that must have been a tough one but bless you for letting me announce this myself. I know you understand how truly long awaited this has been and how special I feel writing this news to you all.  

Will try to catch up in next week or so. 

Loads of Love to you all!  

Loads of love,

Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Charlie and DH

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER IDUNA

       

So pleased that you are all home safe and sound...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh oh oh well done charlie..such lovely news   thought you'd gone quiet!

*many congratulations on the birth of Iduna  *  (can i ask how you pronounce it?)

you have been so brave the last year...you have had soooo much to contend with..you will always remember your first daughter willow but i hope Iduna will help to heal your hearts a little. Willow is watching over her lil sister and keeping her safe 

kj x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

WOW Charlie 
CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH​
I knew something was going on, as Candy said earlier, it isn't like you to be quiet on here!!

You are both amazing parents and I'm sure Willow has given Iduna a good talking to about how to behave!!!

Let me know if I can help with anything!

Lots of love from

Oink and Piglet xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Charlie & DH  
  On the birth of Iduna Eliza Daisy  ​
















What wonderful news Charlie - and it sounds like the birth went as you wanted which is great. Feeding is very hard to start with, but keep at it, it gets better as you both get more practice. I am so pleased for you Charlie, you really deserve this happiness.

Love to you & Iduna,

Minkey & Agatha xx​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies         
  
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 28/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06

Bumps          

Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sweetcheeks  - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD
Sarahx - EDD


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh Charlie your post brought tears of happiness to my eyes this morning

[fly]Welcome to the world Iduna[/fly]     

she looks totally gorgeous!

Well done to all three of you.

xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie & DH on the birth of Iduna Eliza Daisy!

So pleased for you both after all you've been through and glad it was the happy experience you deserved. She's a real little beauty. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW!  Well done Charlie & DH - what a beauty!!!!

How exciting for you all!  

Lots of love,
Jess xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to you Charlie and DH,Iduna looks perfect,I'm sure her big sister is looking over her.

So glad you had a positive birth epxerience - now enjoy being a family


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Charlie sweetheart that is fabulous news. Well done. Sounds like the birth went perfectly (except for the blood loss ofcourse!)
She looks like a little angel.

Congratulations!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Shazia  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Charlie - you are quite right - was very hard   so excited and wanted to tell the world the good news 

Anyway CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH  Iduna is Beautiful  
And i am so pleased you are both home

Take Care
All our Love 
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS CHARLIE AND DH   [/fly]

I thought something must be going on when you were so quiet! I am so pleased that all went well and you have your gorgeous girl in your arms.

I had another appointment today with a very good registrar and saw my cons too. They are happy for me to have a natural birth if bubs will turn so I am booked in for an ECV next Thursday. Please keep everything crossed for me.

Today is my last official day at work and I don't have a phone line at home so won't be on as much until we can get that sorted but I'll find a way to keep in touch.

Dx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Fantastic news Charlie and dh!!!!!!
I am so excited and pleased for you = enjoy every second with your gorgeous girl
What a surprise too = I just had it in my head you would go full term, but she was obviously impatient to meet her mummy and daddy. Brilliant weight too
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver
xxxxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Doods - glad you've had better news from your consultant this time and are looking better for a natural birth.  Get yourself on broadband asap or we'll miss you 

I've put some holiday piccies of the boys in my gallery if anyone wants a peek  
xx K


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie and DH

Fantastic news on the safe arrival of Iduna Eliza Daisy.  We should have known that she had arrived early as her Mummy isn't usually so quiet.  Sounds like you had a beautiful experience and that Willow helped her little sister to arrive safe and peacefully.  As someone else said keep going with the feeding - it takes a while for you both to get used to it but it's well worth it.

Enjoy this absolutely beautiful time as it goes by so quickly!

Lots of Love Billie and Abi xxxxx

PS Looby is good at keeping secrets as I believe she kept mine if my DH text arrived with her!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

It certainly did Billie    I wanted to tell the world then too   

xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie and DH on the arrival of your beautiful daughter Iduna.           

You made me cry to! Logged on and seen you had been quiet and before text came up I saw the beautiful photo.

Lots of Love and special kiss for Iduna

N. Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

We are both well but had emotional weekend clearing my Grampys flat. I was up 6.30am Sunday morning and got home 7.45am MONDAY morning having had no sleep, then had to go to work till 9pm and worked 14hours Tuesday. So pleased when Wednesday came!! Might explain why I haven't posted all week.

It was so lovely to meet Billie and Abi. Abi is gorgeous and hopefully it will be the first of many meets.

Booked a cottage in Northumberland for half term so looking forward to that. Bought Thomas his first pair of wellies so no doubt he will get plenty of use out of them as cottage few mins walk from beach. He is going to a friends 2nd Birthday party tomorrow...where does the time go? It's a Noddy theme which is Thomas' favourite so I've made a Noddy costume which I'm pretty proud of...being someone who is totally useless at that type of thing. WIll try and post a photo of him!

Will catch up with personals over the weekend

Love N. Lass x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What fabulous news, welcome to the world little one

Congratulations Charlie & DH on the safe arrival of your beautiful daughter Iduna, sorry to hera about the bleeding, but everything else sounded perfect.

Not got time to catch up with everyone else, nursing a sore head from clebrating Kims news in the comfort of my own home yesterday lmao x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks for all your lovely messages! We are doing Ok and loving having her with us   

NL - hope life is a little calmer for you hun! How is are the legs post run?

Looby - THANK YOU!!! They are lovely you are fab! Thanks sooooo much xxx

Keemjay - FAB, marvellous and bloody super news!!!! BIG well done and congrats on the panels acceptance. xx

Must fly but wanted to say thanks PLUS big best wishes and good luck to the other ladies in waiting.

Love to all bubs, mummies (oh I''m one of them now!) and bumps. xxx

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie - that photo is gorgeous, just want to give her a big cuddle, but know she will be getting plenty of them from you and DH!

Legs are fine thank you...well way I say fine, they feel fine...never looked fine! Going for run tonight as keen to keep it up.

Take care of yourself x

Hello to all other mums and bumps...doods...not long for you, hope this week goes quickly

Love N. Lass x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to Charlie and DH on the safe, and swift, arrival of Iduna

Well done Charlie, you seemed to have had such a wonderful experience. Here's to the next 18 years. She is beautiful.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie, what a beautiful photo of your daughter, I need a cuddle !!

Nl glad you legs are back to normal, whats next ? 14hours work ... yikes !!!

Billie anymore photos ?

Morgan off to see the photos in a second x

/waves to Molly

Louby hope you are ok

I need to go and wash the carpet, J and I made so much mess painting today

Cx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Charlie-Am so delighted bythe news of Iduna's safe arrival-broughta tear to my eye and joy to my heart.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya Just wanted to gatecrash to wish ................

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] Katie Rose ..... Happy 1st Birthday for tommorow
With lots and lots of love on your very special day !![/move]        

Lots of love to Looby and Dh too... enjoy every minute of your angels 1st birthday 
              

Love S xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

[fly]Happy 1st Birthday Katie [/fly]

              
     

Have a very special day with your mummy and daddy tomorrow

Lots of Love N.Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

First of all Happy Birthday to Katie for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely 1st birthday

Charlie - Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.  Hope you are all well and enjoying life as a family

Doods - How are you doing?  You can't have long to go now

We are all fine, and have enjoyed our first week at home as a family.  Can't believe Megan is going to be 4 weeks old tomorrow, can't believe how quick that has gone.  Megan is doing well and is putting on lots of weight, she is now 6lb and 6oz when we got her weighed yesterday, and last Wednesday she was 5lb 12oz.  We have an appointment on Friday for her hearing test as they didn't do it whilst she was in hospital.  Oh well.

Big hello to everyone, I will try and post more often, but life is busy at the moment, and Megan's social calender is getting busier to !!!!       

Take care

Moomin and Megan


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Katie!!!      
Hope you have a fantastic day
blimey, I can't believe it's a year!!
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Neither can i morgan   

Thanks girls - have just finished wrapping her prezzies in sparkly
paper and put them in a pile downstairs   

Its gone so so quick

Love to all 
Looby xxx

PS Billie - Abi is Soooooo clever    Thanks for the parcel honey xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Princess Katie, hope you have a lovely day, didn't post your card yesterday as mummy didn't take me to a post box, so will bring it with me Saturday, lots of love Master Jacob x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hayy Birthday Katie,hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

[fly]Happy 1st Birthday Katie

Have a lovely Day​[/fly]


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE    

HAVE A LOVELY DAY

LOVE KJ xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Katie!!   

Enjoy a wonderful day!

Loads of love Charlie and Iduna xxx *


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Katie

Hope you have a wonderful day

Love Sam xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello

First chance I've had today to come on and post a message for a very special person

Happy 1st Birthday Katie

Hope you have a lovely day with your Mummy and Daddy. Looby and DH enjoy every second!!

Lots of Love from

Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Candy - you were asking for recent photos of Abi so I'm posting a link to some we've had done recently (her Dad named the file - you can tell he's very proud! I must suss out how to add a piccie of her to my profile and then I can keep updating that.

http://alan-michelle2.smugmug.com/share/z9tz8lzmtxp7I

Hope Jacob enjoys the party on Saturday!!

Love Billie xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie - what gorgeous photos xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Girls   

Promise to catch up with you all over the weekend 
Today is spring cleaning day     Oh what fun  

Happy Friday All,

Looby xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Just in the library so I thought I'd have a quick catch up.

Happy Birthday to Katie for yesterday.

Well despite the best efforts of the consultant yesterday this stubborn little monkey didn't want to turn around so we have got our section date for... MONDAY!!!!!   That was a bit of a shock to DP and I as we were expecting Thursday.

Now just trying to get organised and get some relaxation in before then. I don't know when I'll get back on as we are no closer to getting t'internet at home but I have asked my friend (Linzi32) to post an update for the IUI girls.

Take care all and hope to catch up soon.

D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Doods,

[size=10pt]*Good Luck for Monday!!
You'll met your little one!!

Minkey xx*


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods

Wishing you all the best for  Monday, will be thinking of you, 

Loads of love

Moomin and Megan

xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good luck Doods for Monday. Sure everything will go smoothly and you'll soon have bubs in your arms.

Shazia xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Omigod Doods - Monday!!!  Here's hoping you get a teensy bit of sleep (yeah right!) between now and then - you must be so giddy!  Take it easy over the next few days. Can't wait to hear your news and hope it all goes smoothly  

Billie - those pictures are absolutely gorgeous, no wonder Abi has one proud daddy! 

Absolutely shattered after a hectic day with the boys - they didn't want to nap so it's just been mayhem.  They are so full of tricks, I love to watch their personalities developing and seeing them learn new stuff but it does totally exhaust me sometimes.  Anyway, they're asleep now, supper is simmering and I've a glass of chilled wine in my hand so off to flake out on the sofa for 10 mins
HOpe you all have great weekends
xxxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Doods and DH GOOLD LUCK for Monday, what a fabulous early surprise. Will be thinking of you both Xx

Billie - love the photo of Abi but having seen her in person I already knew she was gorgeous!

Looby - Hope Katie had a fab birthday

Elly - not sure if you will be reading this but I guess you are due any day now. Hope you are keeping well, big X to your boys

Hello to everyone else. We are off to Northumberland for a week in the morning so I am supposed to be packing! but had to come online quickly to see how everyone is! Will catch up when I get back.

Love to all, N.Lass and Thomas Xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh my god CONGRATULATIONS CHARLIE ON THE BIRTH OF IDUNA sorry am so late with congrats but I am thrilled for you all and sounds like you had a great birth experience. Iduna looks beautiful and I hope you are enjoying every second its such a special time.

Doods good luck for Monday, how exciting!! Will pop back to see your news next week.

Katie hope you had a wonderful 1st birthday.

We are all fine cant believe how quickly the time goes as Olivia is 17 weeks already!! Am struggling like mad at times as run my own business which is proving almost impossible around 2 kids and having to work every evening to catch up so exhausted hence the lack of any posting. Olivia is an angel and has just started smiling and giggling at anyone who pays her any attention, she is a complete joy. 

Hi to all mums, bumps and babies x x x x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Doods-wishing you all the best for Monday and can't wait to hear the news !

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Doods, will catch up soon peeps x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck for Monday Doos. Will be thinking of you.

Sam xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Thinking of you Doods, take care x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought I'd better apologise for being a crap Fertility Friend!!

I have gone back to work now and even though I only work 2 nights, I forget that they are 12.5 hrs long and it is taking me ages to get over them!

I am thinking about all of you and am sending you lots of hugs, kisses and tummy rubs depending on what stage ur at! I will try harder in the future, I think thats what all of my school reports said too!!

Got to go go and pick Myles up from MIL and FIL, first time they have had him and I've struggled to stay in bed and not go and get him. All I have done is eat choccie biscuits and watch Americas next top model  

Speak to you all soon

Lots of love

Oink x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Oink - no apologies required as we all understand only too well how hard it is to keep up.  I find it hard enough and haven't gone back to work yet, although that is fairly imminent.  So long as you and Myles are okay that's the main thing and nothing wrong with eating choccie - it's my favourite past time apart from playing with Abi!

Doods - good luck for tomorrow.  Take care all.

A question from me about weaning.  Abi has been taking solids for a while now.  At first she was fine with savoury foods like carrot, butternut squash, sweet potato etc but now won't take them at all.  Even mixed with baby rice she refuses all savoury foods.  She's fine with all sweet foods - banana, apple, pear, peach, strawberries, so that's all she's getting at the moment, mixed with baby rice, porridge or rusks.  Has this happened to anyone and if so how did you conquer the savoury?  We've kept trying every few days so far to no avail so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Love to all but must dash - Abi is falling asleep and she hasn't been bathed yet.

Billie xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Billie if you find the answer to the weaning question it will help me too. Started weaning N about 3 weeks ago on single purees & he loved them, carrot, sweet potato but couldn't get him to take fruit! Gave him a couple of days break as he then started refusing all solids  & it;s still a struggle to get rice into him 

My FF friend has a 9 month old who is on solids strike as well at the moment 

Wanted to wish Doods good luck for tomorrow as well.

Have posted a new pic of N in the gallery for anyone who wants a nosy!

Gill
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

PW & Billie - mix sweet and savoury together, not my idea of good food but Myles' favourite was always butternut squash and pear, it wasn't too bad actually!

Any food in any combination is fine if it means that they eat it, soon you'll wonder what worried you coz they'll be eating everything!

Just read my last post and just to make it clear that I wasn't being lazy and sending Myles away so I could lounge in bed and eat chocolate all day, I was at work last night so was catching up on a couple of hours well deserved kip!! Especially as we have had a lovely new squishy king size bed, trust me to be at work last night, we only got it yesterday and I was even more desperate to be in bed than usual!

Take care
Oink x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Aww Oink hun, no=one thinks you're being a slacker!  Hope being back at work is ok, must be a big adjustment and you should really make the most of the chance to rest while Myles is at the in laws - it feels a bit like you're cheating but you need to rest when you've had a long stretch at work so you're tip top when you're looking after him.

Billie - i agree with oink, mix and match anything until you find something she likes

Doods - thinking of you = sooooooo exciting!!

Tomsmummuy= wow you're amazing to be managing your own business with 2 kids, hats off to you.  Hope it's not too stressful and am glad Olivia is such an angel.

Must get showered and dressed now while the boys watch Boogy Babies 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oink when does that not worrying about what they eat stage come in as I would like to Jacob to be at that stage  don't ever apologise to us honey, we are hear when you need us, no pressure, just always nice to read about you and piglett

The abive said I am in position to tell you anything Billie, despite Jacob having everything and I still am giving hime verything hes so very very fussy, unless its a cake ! just foudn a recipe for banana cake with no sugar, will try that soon, not taht I am encouraging it, but great for when his freinds come over for tea.

Morgan hope you and your lovely boys are ok, Elly any news ?

Charlie how are you getting on and how are you feeling ?

Love to all C x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - I made some banana cake this weekend cos there was a recipe in the paper and I had 2 old brown bananas.  The boys LOVED it and wolfed down 3 slices each, the greedy imps.  Mind you, it did have some sugar in, but not too much.


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advice girls - really good of you all.  I have tried mixing savoury and sweet, the butternut squash and pear the same as Oink actually, on one of my sunbeams/LEEPs friends recommendations, but Abi didn't take that either.  I've tried again today with baby rice and butternut squash and the little minx ate it all up - how's that for timing after I posted yesterday!!  

I've just read something on weaning that was e-mailed to me from pampers which said that you should only introduce one flavour at a time so perhaps that's what I've been doing wrong - I think I introduced carrot, squash, sweet potato all one day after the other.  This info suggested getting them used to the one flavour for a few days before introducing any more - this might be common knowledge to all of you but was obviously something I had missed!  I think I'll give her the squash and rice for the next couple of days before reintroducing anything else.  I'll keep you posted!!

Hope Nathan starts to improve too PW - we're obviously not alone in this!!  My HV said that Abi was putting on weight and maintaining her growth line so why worry - that is reassuring but can only go on so long can't it, so I thought it was best to try and crack it early.  My little nephew eats anything and everything put down to him and he's 9 weeks older than Abi - I guess I was just expecting the same!!

Well, best go.  I have to ring a national company to complain that they haven't turned up to fit my new boiler today.  We've been without heat and water for nearly 2 weeks now so to say that I'm unhappy is an understatement!!

Thanks again,
Billie xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a quick one about Doods!

It's a girl  
Doods is well and gave birth to baby Lola just after lunch time.

No more details at the moment I'm afraid. Will let you know if I hear weight etc.
Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods

Congratulations on the birth of Lola

Best wishes

Moomin and Megan

xxxx​


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS DOODS[/fly]

I love the name Lola, would possibly be our girls name if we are blessed with any more babes in the future!!

Well done, I bet you are soooo happy!!

Love from
Oink xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

[fly]Hurrah, I can move the words!!![/fly]


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   Congratulations Doods on the birth of Lola!   [/move]
Well done you!
Hope you are all home safe and well soon
xxx
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations Doods on the birth of Lola


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Mummies          
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06


Bumps            

Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD
Sarahx - EDD


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Linzi, what fab news, welcome to the world little princess


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Well done Doods on the safe arrival of Lola (love the name!!).  Look forward to hearing all about her soon.

Love Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie can't remember if I ever said, but thanks for the link to the photos, they are so lovely  

Louby you recovered from the party ?


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Doods

  Congratulations on the safe arrival of Lola   

Oink - Congrats on moving words

Love Sam xx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Quick update from Doods

Lola was 6lbs 5 ounces with a small cover of dark hair.

Linzi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

[glow=red,2,300]Big congrats to Doods on the birth of Lola - welcome to the world!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Huge congratulations Doods on the birth of your beautiful daughter Lola.

Hope you are recovering well    

Shazia xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Found this quickly 

I am so very pleased to tell you that my very good friend Emma (SWEETCHEEKS) has had her baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DREW JOSEPH ROBERTS

Born 4.11pm by emergency C Section

Weighing 8lbs Exactly

Emma's words are He is absolutely perfect 

Congratulations Sweetcheeks

xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS DOODS   [/fly]

   what a lovely name

Looby xxx

Ps Promise will be in touch soon - dad is back in hosp and all i am doing is running around xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations SweetCheeks on the birth of Drew Joseph  ​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby - your daughter has the most wonderful curls x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

they are a nightmare  

really hard to make tidy     if i brush loads she ends up with a bouffant style   

tried tying in a top knot too    see what you think piccies are in the gallery xx

Looby xx

PS Birthday piccies in gallery too if anyone wants a peek


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Few other updates for Minkys list when you get chance please, or I can modify it if easier, Donna Taylor EDD 05/12/06 Britta 26/12/06 & Millers 02/02/07, Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh thanks Candy, that's great!

Mummies            
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06


Bumps              

Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD
Sarahx - EDD

If anyone else can give me any of the remaining EDD dates that would be good!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby, the photos are gorgeous x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Doods - Congrats on the birth of Lola!! 
Well done hun - enjoy every minute!
Loads of love Charlie and Iduna xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATS DOODS ON THE BIRTH OF LOLA
WELL DONE[/fly]


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi

Can I join you lovlies even though I am a IVF BFP ?? Found out on Monday that we are expecting twins    My edd is 04/06/07

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Kelly!

Of course you can join, the more the merrier over here!

Congratulations on your BFP & twins, wow!!     

I have added you to the list, so welcome, we are a most friendly bunch!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Apart from me !

Welcome Kelly, what took you so long ? xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Welcome to the gang


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Just a quick message from the library while a pround Nana and Grandad show off their new grandaughter on a walk through town.

Just to let you know we are home and all doing fine and say thanks for your lovely messages. She is a little star - absolutely gorgeous and feeding and sleeping well. Promise to get some piccies on soon.

Congrats to Kelly on the twins!!!! and to sweetcheeks on the birth of Drew.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. just poppin in for a hello really and to see how you all are. not sure if anyone remembers me. i had a baby by second attempt IUI in March 05 and had a miscarriage October 05 where i got pregnant naturally. then tried to get pregnant from march this year but to no avail and had PCOS drilling in July and pregnant naturally in after one period in august. now 8 weeks pregnant. sadly it started out as two...........i had a lot of bright red blood bleeding went and had a scan. i was only 6.5 weeks but at the scan was told it was twins and one had died /stop growing and there was still one heartbeat which is good to pick up. i was totally shocked that i had got pregnant naturally with twins and saddened that one did not continue to go. 
enough of myself. i am just glad to be able to tell my news on here as not told everyone yet and it is an inspiration as what i failed to tell you is the day i did my hour and a half nurses chat and pick up my IVF drugs as I was having iCSI at nuffield because of my husbands one fith of a normal sperm count with very very slow swimmer. i was praticsing injection the thing she put on my knee and i suddenly felt really sick. i thought it was the sight of the injection but i went home and i had a strong desire to do a test..............bingo pregnant...but like i said only a week later i lost one. but i just feel so so happy and this all seems so mad. so good luck to everyone thats husband/partner has a sperm problem........even in that event it can still happenx
love to all and promise i will try and catch up on here.


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry if interested my EDD is 070607 but not sure if should be on here as it was natural this time? where do i go from here? 
hi minky, morgan, candy, northern lass, oink, billy, well done to doods and charliezoom. and of course of the other lovely ladies


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Scarlet you belong here, don't you dare go anywhere   what amazing news, sorry to hear that things started out as two, apparently its so much more common than we know, but as most people are not scanned till 12weeks they just don't know, not that I am belittling you in anyway, I am not, we had a similar thing with two embies but only one heartbeat at the start with Jacob, I like to think of it as Jacob having a special guardian angel.

Must dash just been to indian with a few friends, didn't say bye to DH when I left as we were arguing so much go and make it up, actually I might just go sleep lol

Cx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Scarlet, Candy is right don't you dare go anywhere!! Myles was a natural miracle and I have always been made very welcome here.

We have all been through a lot and however we have achieved our dreams makes no difference!!

Congratulation on your bfp, hope we can help you look forward to everything that is to come

Take care and talk to us more often

Lots of love

Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Scarlet - that is fab news, congratulations!  I have added you back onto the list again!  So sorry to hear that you have lost one, I think Candy sums that up nicely.

Come back more often,

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations Scarlet 

Lovely to have you back with us    

BTW has anyone heard from Elly ?? her ticker says 13 days to go   

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No not heard anything, did it say when she last logged on, not got time to check now, Elly hope you are ok xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to let you know I have finally added some photos to my gallery!  I have only done 2005 so far, but will try to add more when I get the chance!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Minkey - i cant find you gallery    

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I think it's next to yours Looby - but will check & come back !


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi all

Congratulations to Doods on the birth of Lola       

Kelly - congratulations on your twins  

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thought I had poted the other day but cant find it!! Must have got distracted.

Congratulations Doods on the birth od Lola, love the name

Kelly wow twins aye, how exciting. Have you told Oliver yet? Tom loves his little sis so much it brings tears to my eyes, he calls her his little princess, so sweet.

Scarlet congratulations on your news 

Hope everyone has a great weekend x We are off to see the Gruffalo show tomorrow and Tom is soooo excited!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Now i must be going mad - Mine shows on page 4 and next door is Vonniej, below is ceedubya 
and then its shupa    

Do you have it only for access by certian people in your profile 

C - can you see it 

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hada  quick look yesterday and couldn't find it


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone and thank your for all your postings. nice to be back to friendly words. I think you are right Candy. The gyno did say it is a lot more common than people know. I was not devastated but it was a litttle bit sad. I felt so lucky to be pregnant. and my husband had a boost of confidence after months of 'your sperm is very poor quaility etc'. like your photo of jacob. hello looby loo. did you go to the essex nuffield?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Scarlet     

Yep was at the nuffield - must admit havent been in to see them since i was about 3 months pg   
Think you moved fairly close didnt you ??

C - wondered if it was blocked to only charter members ??

Morning All   

xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

No it's me    I had set it so only I can see it - Kim is going to fix it for me, so you should be able to see it soon!

Sorry! x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank goodness for that 

Really thought i was going     

Ps i did this too when i first set mine up  

xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwwww Minkey no wonder we couldn't see them ! hehe ... Thanks Scarlet , think we will ever get to see piccies of your girls ?

Hope you dad is getting better Louby, have friends over for dinner shortly, two of J's friends and there parents, I never normally cook when guests come over, so no sure what dinner will be like, its normally DH's job ! ... only thing about getting 6 adults and 3 kids with 3 highchairs in my conservatory is that J's playhouse will have to be moved into the garden... shock hoorah... it might get dirty  

Jacob has a like real life washing machine and microwave in his house (from a jumble I helped out at) so maybe he should have cooked dinner     

Love to all Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly on your lovely news - look forward to hearing from you on a regular basis!

Welcome back Scarlet and fantastic news.  I too had a natural pg with Abi and have been made more than welcome here too!

Just off to view photos of Katie - fab curls!!  Will post later.

Billie xx

Just come back to say you are so gorgeous Katie.  I thought I'd see some piccies of master Jacob at the party too - do you have any?

Minkey - Agatha is gorgeous too.  The picture in her door bouncer reminds me of Abi!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Billie just for you, Louby had posted one of us all, but no shots of playing in the ball pit I don't think ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=60


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls  

I wondered if i could join you, i have had my 1st ivf and got a    on Friday   , we still cant beleive it, other girls from other threads have worked out that i am 4w4d preggers so edd is 4th July 2007 

hope to get to know each and everyone of you   

Tracey


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome TRacey, what amazing news, do you know when your 1st scan willl be ? you may even join the long list of recent twin pregnancies... exciting Cx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Candy

1st scan is 23rd November (ages away)


Tracey


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I have guessed some of the EDD's to try & make the list in the right order - please correct me where appropriate!!
Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

Bumps  

Elly - EDD 09/11/06 ?
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD April 07 ?  
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Veronica - EDD ??


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tcardy - Congratulations on your BFP!! I have added you to the list.

Welcome to the thread, it's great to have you here.

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I have changed the list above to include the lastest birth!

Shazia - Congratulations to you on the birth of Lainey Erica May     

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Tracey that is a while to wait ... how can they make you wait so long  

Thanks for updated list Minkey

We went to DH's grandads 100th party yesterday, well should I say helped organise by making lots of food and hundreds of cups of tea  it was a really amazing day and an honor to be part of, bit worried about putting too much info incase anyone was there, but don't expect many over 60's are ttc'ing hehe

As granddad was in the metropolitan police (He was one of the first motorbike patrols) and has now been retired longer than he served, we had a visit from two amazing met policemen, one who brought the latest bike and the latest car for GD to ride in/on (Although he tried to get on the bike, I for one didn't encourage that part !) they did a really funny and heart warming speech, presented GD with lots of goodies, read out his card from the Queen and special one from the police commissioner Sir Ian Blair, lots of food, interesting people to meet and seeing how happy it made the family, was just such a lovely day to be part of and well getting up very early to make all that food x

Jacob was on top form and luckily my mum and dad were invited so they looked after him, have great photos of him on the bike, but can't really post them as other people in background, anyway enough about me, off to a toddler play farm shortly Cx (Posting this bit about party on friends thread to)


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy - that is a lovely photo of Jacob in your profile


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Thanks for the lovely welcomes!!!! Some of you I already know but I am looking forward to getting to know all you other lovlies.

I have been a bit off with a bad cold but feeling much better now.Its my b'day tomorrow so I am going out with my sis for lunch so I am looking forward to that.

Tommysmummy-Love the pic of your little bundle,how cute.We told Oli last week and he is so excited,makes your heart melt doesnt it.

Tracey-fantastic news on your BFP hunny,I am so happy for you!!!! Do think your following me though!!  

Moomin-aww Megan looks so tiny on your piv,how much does she weigh now??

Doods-so glad your all ok,huge congrats hunny,will be seeing lots of you now I am sure  

Candy-great pic of J!! Your cooking sounds like mine NOT GOOD!!!   

Louby-wow does Katie get her curls from you!! dead cute!!

Scarlet-congrats on your bfp hunny,sounds like you really deserve it!! Sorry to hear one baby didnt last sweetie.Looking forward to getting to know you better 

Minkey-thanks for adding me to the list chuck!!

Billie-Hi hun,thanks for the welcome.

Right suppose I had better go and do something useful,by that I mean eating choccie!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Not sure what she weighs now as baby clinic was cancelled last week, but I am due to get her weighed again tomorrow afternoon.  

To me she doesn't look that tiny until Richard has got her in his arms then she does look ickle still!!!

We have got our 6 week check on Thursday, can't believe she is nearly 6 weeks old, not sure where those weeks have gone


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Gorgeous pic Moomin!  In fact all the new profile pics are fantastic - Candy, Minkey - love 'em.  what a beautiful bunch of babies everyone has


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

That is because we are all such beautiful ladies


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just a quickie so say Congrats to Kelly - so pleased for your BFP hon & twinnies too   .

N is teething right now, having a few feeding probs (as in he won't eat most solids) & had a rough few days last week with constant crying . He now weighs in at 17lb 1oz (as of last week) which is nearly triple his birt weight.So I reckon next weeks weigh he will be 3 times his birth weight at 6 months but he was only a wee one too (Katherine take note ).

He's started rolling back to front although 3-4 times seems to be his limit before he gets bored of it. He'd much rather sit or stand on my lap - his legs are sooooo strong now. He's also getting a very strong personality - won't do anything he doesn't want to - was hoping he'd not inherit mummy's temper & stubborn streak really .

Looby Katie is sooo gorgeous, those curls!!!

Hi to NL, Candy, Northern Lass, VIL & Moosey, Minkey, Miss Jules, Tomsmummy (how are you cycle buddy?), Doods, Billie, Charlie & anyone else I've missed. I do catch up with you all even if I'm not posting!

Gill
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
I've just noticed from a post somewhere else that our very own Aless is pg - how fantastic!!
I can understand that she might not feel like posting in here after before but Aless, if you're reading I'm soooooo happy for you and we'd love to see you in here again if/when you're ready  

Congrats also to Kelly, Scarlet and Tcardy on your recent bfps - great to have you here and hope you all have lovely plumptious pregnancies  

Kelly - Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope you had a lovely day and are feeling better.  

Scarlet - so sorry that the other twin didn't make it but it's great to see you again.

Prof W - wow, Nathan has put on a stack of weight!  Well done on the rolling too - Oliver didn't do that until he was over a year old, lazy boy   but he more than makes up for it with his monkey tricks now. 

Moomin - 6 weeks already?!?!  Hope the check goes well tomorrow.

Tracey - hope the weeks until your scan fly by for you as I'm sure it's feeling like decades already.

Candy - your grandad's birthday party justsounds so fantastic, must have been such a special day for him and he's obviously well loved.

Minkey - thanks for keeping up the list.

Just heard about a friend of a friend who's been trying to conceive for years and then finally got pg - she developed serious problems and has had her baby at 28 weeks so please send lots of     that her baby girl will be ok, I really hope she will but haven't heard any more  

Not much other news from me - MIL and FIL had the boys yesterday while I was at work so they've had fun and also been doing lots of hallowe'en stuff at nursery but I feel like [email protected] barely seen them for days so am looking forward to tomorrow.  Am taking them to get their feet measured so hope we'll get some cute shoes.
take care all and hi to everyone I've missed.
xxx Kirsty


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations on all the new BFPS! I haven't been online for a while so such much to catch up on hence lack of personal Congratulations!

We had a fab holiday in Nortumberlan, best holiday with Thomas yet. Weather was fab so did loads of walking and cycling. He walked up some pretty steep hills with such determination. If he wanted some help he said "hand please" and as soon as he was ok " hand off!" went swimming for 1st time in ages and on a boat trip round the Farne Islands to see the seals. It was really rough and we were a bit worried that it was a mistake to be stuck on a boat for 1 1/2 hrs but he loved it and thought it was funny..especially when he got splashed with seawater on his face!

I have done something really stupid...we are switching to broadband so cancelled internet from Saturday and then realised it's going to take 5 weeks to get broadband. I don't know how I will survive     . I can check email from work but because of nature of work and young people using internet on same P.C and office layout I won't want to look at FF there. I will miss coming on this thread so much. I don't have email addresses for people either and know I can't just type mine here...help! Any ideas?

Sorry for lack of personals but need to go back and catch up on everyone's news.

Love N. Lass x

PS Billie - will you PM me your phone numbers again so we can get in touch to arrange meeting again. Got new mobile and lost a lot of numbers.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

What fab news about Aless - will go & find the post after I have done this!

NL - I will pm you my email so you can send me a mail if you need to - we can't do without you for 5 weeks     Thomas sounds so good with all his words, much better than Agatha.  

We have definitely got to the terrible two's already.  Her tantrum levels have really peaked if she doesn't get what she wants.  Luckily so far we have not been anywhere in public but she had a right one yesterday at a friends house because she had to share her friends doll & pushchair    Very embarrassing, they must think I have a horror child.

Morgan    for your friends little baby.  Hope you got some nice shoes - I always think the boys shoes look much nicer than the girls ones you can buy.  They don't do many plain girly ones & I am not a real fan of lots of sparkle  

I am off on a hen do for the night tomorrow, so DH has Agatha on his own, which he is really looking forward to.  He loves to spend time just the two of them.  Not sure how I will get on - alcohol & late nights are just not my thing anymore  

Anyway,

Love to all the bumps & babies & I hope everyone has a good weekend.  Got to go now, Agatha has that new jab at the doctors this morning - pneumococol or something!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well this is a temporary bye bye from me until we get broadband, hopefully by christmas! I have Looby's email address and hopefully Minkeys soon so will keep in touch via them.

Minkey - hope Agatha's jab went ok, still haven't had a letter through for Thomas'. Funny you said you get nicer things for boys as I think it's the other way around, there's always alot more choice for girls.

Billie - Haven't got contact details for you, hope I get them somehow as Thomas and I would love to see you and Abi soon

Big hugs to you all, look forward to hearing about lots more babies when I get back.

Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Minkey-have a fab night hun,enjoy your freedom.Terrible 2's I remember Oli's so well!!!!

N.Lass-oh no !!! no Broadband,its a killer when you cant log in isnt it!! hopefully it will fly by.

Kirsty-did you get any cute little shoes??

Moomin-you ok hunny??

As fior me- I had a funny day yesterday,I woke in the middle of the night on thurs dying for the loo and after that I started getting cripling pains in my tummy which had got alot worse by the time Micheal got home from his night shift,it was a constant intense sharp pain low down on my right. We had to get Michaels mum to take Oli to school and he rushed  me to A&E  I was screaming and crying in agony all the way and the pain was that bad they had to take me straight through,I have never been in so much pain.

I just didnt know what to do with myself cos the pain was so bad,I was bending over screaming while the nurse tried to get bloods/blood pressure etc,I was like this for nearly 2 hours and then the pain slowly eased off,and its a good job because they could not give me any pain relief as they didnt know what it was

When I had calmed down a doctor examined me and also spoke to a Gynae consultant for their opinion.After they got all the blood results back they decided there was no need for a scan as they were not at all concerned it was anything to do with the babies as I had no discharge or bleeding.The results show that I have had a very bad stomach bug and that there are white cells in my urine,which could be an infection but they are not happy to put me on antibiotics until they have more results which should be next week  so they sent me home 

So quite an eventful day 

I am feeling a bit better now though 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Kelly 

Hope your feeling better hun  

Tracey 
xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Kelly - hope you're feeling better now and glad it was not baby related.

NL - How will you cope!!

Just a quickie from me. Finished work on Friday!! Had pains on Wednesday, hour and half, five minutes apart. But they didn't get closer together or strionger and then they stopped. Hospital said to stay put unless they started again. Which they haven't, just irregular twinges. Have now come out with a cold so feeling sorry for myself.

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys, hope everyone have had good weekends and little ones, bumps not too scared of fireworks, J wasn't impressed, but hes very sensitive  

Sounds like it may not be too much longer Sam, but do hope the twins stay put for as long as they can as its freezing outside ! hope your cold clears up soon x

Kelly how are you feeling ? must have been such a scare x

NL, hope you do have broadband in soon, will miss ya   Billie I have NL's email addy so if you give me details, I can pass on  

Minkey, hope you are coping with the tantrums, they definitely seem to come earlier these days   how was the hen night ?

Louby how are things with your dad ?

Great news about Aless isn't it Morgan, did you find any nice shoes, hope you have had some quality time with the boys, how is work going ?

lol pw, sounds like your little one is just like J, he has too many of my traits hehe, hope his teething has calmed down and you have had some sleep

Moom, time is flying, how are you finding it ?

I must go need an early night, J was up most of the night and has not been himself today, so guessing it will be another hard night Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ellys news http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73205.0


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Updated for Elly x

Mummies       
   
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06


Bumps                 

Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 02/02/07
Sparkle - EDD 08/02/07 ?
Pal - EDD March 07 ?
Sarahx - EDD 26/04/07
Kellydallard - EDD 04/06/07
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Veronica - EDD ??


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well. We have just got broadband - so exciting! Haven't really had time to catch up properly but I thought I'd get a message typed before Lola wakes up from her sleep.

She has been a little doll -  she is so gorgeous and very well behaved. She sleeps very well at night and feeds all day so no complaints from Mummy and Daddy. She has almost regained her birth weight now.

Just wanted to say Congratulations to Elly and to all the newbies on this thread. Will hopefully catch up properly soon.

D & L x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon

sorry haven't been around much but have been busy with Megan.  Been at my parents all weekend with her and DH, which was lovely but hard work as she didn't like sleeping in the travel cot the first night, second night was ok, third night took ages to get her settled due to all the fireworks going off !!!

Megan is doing well and at her last weigh in last Tuesday she was 7lb 12 3/4 oz.  She has now started to grow out of her tiny baby clothes and now moving on to the Newborn stage of her wardrobe!!!!!

Kelly - how are you feeling now after your scare you must have been dead worried.  Hope you get your money worries sorted hun.  I know exactly what it is like as they say been there and got the t-shirt.  If you need a chat at all PM or text me      

Doods - Lola looks gorgeous from your photos, glad she has regained her birth weight.

Elly - Congratulations on William

Candy - we are doing fine thanks, enjoying every minute of it, and can't believe how quickly the days and weeks are passing us by.  How is Jacob?

Oh gotta go Megan is waking up, speak to you all soon

Love to you all

Moomin and Megan


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all

Well its my first m/w appointment in a bit    how sad am I??!!

Moomin-awww poor Megan  by fireworks,bless her.I am ok now thanks hun,tummy is a bit tender where all the pain was,think I will meantion it to my m/w,just hope she is noce cos the one I had with Oli was horrid   hope your back in your routine now your back home.

Doods-on my god how cute is Lola   she teeny,so glad your all in a nice routine and that your enjoying being a mummy,look forward to seeing more of you around.

Candy-im ok thanks hun,hows you?? Is J feeling a bit better?? hope so 

Sam-wohoo on finishing work!! Have you had any more pains hope your ok hun.

N.lass-thinking of you with no broadband 

Tracey-how you feeling hunny??

Minkey-how did agatha's jab go

Right must dash and do something usefull!! actually I went to the library cos they have saved me 4 books on twins so I am gonna have a nice fat hot choccie and get reading(or should I say scaring myself)

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening girls!
Kelly - hope you are feeling better after your horrid scare and that the mw appt goes well, you must be glad it's come now. .The first few weeks seem to drag on forever with nothing much happening so it's good to get on the books properly!  

Moomin - great to hear how you're getting on and obviously it's fantastic with trips away and stuff already - get 'em used to it early is a good thing I reckon.  Poor baby with the fireworks - I was up singing songs to Robin for ages too.  Funny - last year it was Oli howling and Robin loving looking at the fireworks  

Doods - sounds like you have an angel babe on your hands, what a honey - love the pic.  Hope you're all getting on ok.

Charlie - how are you getting on?

Candy - how is the wee man?  Hope he is ok, has really been through it lately. 

Sam - thinking of you in these last few weeks (days?? - you've gone quiet, so  ......?).  Glad you have finished work and hope you can just try and relax as much as poss while you can. I know it's impossible to get comfy at night with 2 great big whoppers on board but hopefully you can cat nap a bit during the day.  Have you had any more scans?

Minkey - how did Agatha's jab go?  Did you have fun at the hen night?  Know what you mean about the tantrums - Oli turns into Damien when he doesn't get his own way.  My favourite is when he refuses to go back into his buggy and goes completely stiff and straight so I practically have to knee him in the stomach to get him to bend    Usually does this in a crowded shop while Robin is screaming blue murder because I've taken his bottle away from him.  Hard on the nerves but all character buidling I reckon  

Hope all the newbies are getting on ok - the first few weeks are pretty tough on the nerves, hope the days fly by until first scans  

We had a lovely weekend with the boys - lots of playing in the park and lego and stuff as they were both in good spirits.  
I am hoping to get a ticket to see mini-Den in a play tomorrow with a couple of friends.  No idea what the play's about but la la la la, it has Nigel Harman in it    
Must go and make supper
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yummy Morgan, Nigel

No time to catch up, but Come on, who hasn't voted for 2007 meet up ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning

I know purpleal doesnt really post here anymore but thought you would all be interested in the following

 Hi everyone,

Well, to say it's a shock is an understatement. Our first baby was conceived via IVF after 5 years of heartache. I have been feeling a bit funny, and oh my goodness........it's a natural bfp.
According to the beta, my level is 776. Does anyone know how many weeks pregnant this would be? My DR has organised an ultrasound for tomorrow, but I do not want to go if I am not going to see anything and end up worrying for the next few weeks.

Thank you everyone.

Purpleal

Looby xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Wow, what great news - how do you manage to spot all these things Looby?! Thanks for always keeping us updated!  Off to find the thread now!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Prob as i'm up at silly o'clock   

xx

Ps its in pregnancy chit chat


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anyone mind if I change the thread name again ? as there are natural, IVF and IUI pregnancies, but we are all IUI friends, also think when looking at list quickly might be better to BFP at the front, so that people who are trying don't click by mistake when looking for IUI support.

I will change it, then if anyone has any better ideas let me know

BFP - IUI Friends, Bumps & Babes Part 24

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73559.0


----------

